# Basilikas, The „CORPUS I.C.“ & years AD



## PuzzleBear (Aug 27, 2022)

You know, sometimes words have two meanings. Or even more !





It doesn’t matter if Basilica is written with “c” or “k”, *it sounds the same*. So, what is a Basilica ? How many meanings?

*Ethymology of BASIL – ica, -eo, -ea, -eum, -eon*








Ethymonline​
What does Wiki show ?

*Basilika - Wikipedia*

_"The *Basilika* was a collection of laws completed c. 892 AD in Constantinople by order of the Eastern Roman emperor Leo VI the Wise during the Macedonian dynasty. This was a continuation of the efforts of his father, Basil I, to simplify and adapt the Emperor Justinian I's Corpus Juris Civilis code of law issued between 529 and 534 which had become outdated. The term "Basilika" comes from Greek: Τὰ Βασιλικά meaning *"Imperial Laws"* and not from the Emperor Basil's name, which though shares the etymology "imperial"."_

* 
Corpus Juris Civilis - Wikipedia*

_"The *Corpus Juris* (or *Iuris*) *Civilis* ("Body of Civil Law") is the modern name[1] for a collection of fundamental works in jurisprudence, issued from 529 to 534 by order of Justinian I, Byzantine Emperor. It is also sometimes referred to metonymically after one of its parts, the Code of Justinian.

…

The text was composed and distributed almost entirely in Latin, which was still the official language of the government of the Eastern Roman Empire in 529–534, whereas the prevalent language of merchants, farmers, seamen, and other citizens was Greek. By the early 7th century, the official government language had become Greek during the lengthy reign of Heraclius (610–641). 

The *Corpus Juris Civilis* was revised into Greek, when that became the predominant language of the Eastern Roman Empire, and continued to form the basis of the empire's laws, the Basilika (Greek: τὰ βασιλικά, 'imperial laws'), through the 15th century. The Basilika in turn served as the basis for local legal codes in the Balkans during the following Ottoman period and later formed the basis of the legal code of Modern Greece. In Western Europe, the Corpus Juris Civilis, or its successor texts like the Basilika, did not get well established originally and was only recovered in the Middle Ages, being "received" or imitated as private law. Its public law content was quarried for arguments by both secular and ecclesiastical authorities. *This recovered Roman law, in turn, became the foundation of law in all civil law*_* jurisdictions.*_ "_


[Recovered ? ]

*Basilika*

*the buildings* were courts, Halls of Justice. And places for important announcements.

*Basilika *

was the name given to a *collection of laws, or a CORPUS IURIS CIVILIS*. Abreviation I.C. or J.C., but J is a more recent alphabetic invention

*The abbreviation I.C*

stands for *Juris consultus, a legal adviser*




Translation: The sigla that precede or follow personal names mostly indicate status or title, like
J.C. = legal counsel, C.C. = collegiate lawyer, D = Duke or Lord , N.E.R. = Notary of the Roman Church.

I.C. also for *In Capitolio* = in the capitol




What about I.C. = *In CAPITALIBUS ?* Written NAMES in capitals, phonetically is no difference between minuscule and majuscule letters, but „jewridicially“ … and you know „sometimes words have two meanings“ … and special teachings are only for chosen ones.

And for *Iesus Christ*, next to the koine letters XP, IHS





Sources abr.: Lexicon Abbreviaturarum
_Wörterbuch lateinischer und italienischer Abkürzungen - Lexicon of Latin and Italian abreviations german-latin). I attach the pdf file in case someone finds such lists useful. Abreviations from documents, coins and medals._​
*Basileo or Vasileo*

was a title given to the contemporary King. A *royal *title.

As was once Alexander The Great, according to this article:

*The name of Vasileon Makedonon Alexandroy - Aleksandar Makedonski is unique and there is no need for names like "Alexander the Third of Macedonia" or negatorian political names: "veliki", "the great", "magno", "magnus" etc.*

The titel Basileo on coins





Source Pic​
Alexandar the Makedonian was listed in koine letters on the North Wall of the *BASILICA in Pompeii*. Scarcely visible in 1818. Keep in mind that Pompeii only got buried in 1631, thus „ancient graeco- RHOman“ times happened only about 500 years ago.





Source Pic & also Pompeii Unpublished​
Next to number 9 is written “Alexandros” in koine letters. If this list represents all rulers, there were 16 rulers from start to destruction. Unless these inscriptions were forgeries from 1800 ? First name I read Numo, but also Eros (number 10).

If there was a Basilica in Pompeii, the city was an imPORTant city at some point in time.

*Basileum, the royal city ?*

The swiss city of Basel used to be called Basilea or Basileum. The monetary center of power, maybe since THEY came to control the leaders of ancient city/states or nations ?





Source​
Basel is called *Bâle *in French.

And *Sion* French is called in german Sitten (canton Wallis), it was an old swiss mint town.

*Basilika as Churches*

but what CORPUS is celebrated ? Dead man on the cross, it’s a DEAD / DEBT system. PERSONS (name IN CAPITALS) are no living beings, but „jewridical fictions“ or documents, certificates, liens that are even traded. Assets of the govern MENTs. There are no nations, no states, it’s all been PRIVATISED, turned into PRIVATE corporations.





Source ethym. for private, privateer, privatise​
Everything is BUSINESS. Religions were invented to rule, to fool and to fleece the sheep.

Aren’t the Basilica buildings all aligned EAST / WEST? So, on equinoxes, when the son/sun rises exactly EAST, PASSes OVER the Aequator, it will shine through a marker-window in a way it will neither the day before nor the next.

*Churches are Temples*, built in a special way for time tellers (Temps-lars) to be able to tell time. Equinoxes, solstices. Temples comes from french „Temps“ = time. Time teller places, star gazer, like many stone circles in Scotland / Irland or the pyramids in Egypt, South America, …

It was all about figuring out the exact lenght of a year. Or maybe refiguring it out ? Imo THEY did not build the Basilicas, nor the Pyramids, nor the Stone Circles.

There used to be a time when a year had *10 months *à 36 days and 5 intercalary days, with each 4th year 6 intercalary days to stay in line with the solar cycle. 10 = X (RHOman number)

Where did the 10 months come from ? I might have figured that out.

Days are like years. Or months are like years. 1 solar year = +/- 365.24. days, 1 lunar month = +/- 29.53059 days

365,24 / *10 *= 36,524 – 7 = +/ - 29,524, in days the mean length of a lunar SYNodic month and in years 1 revolution of SATURN in the zodiac. Synodic, from new moon to new moon. Eclipses are the marriage of Sun & Moon.

Thus a solar month is 36 days, an “octave” longer than the lunar month.

365,24 *+ 7* = +/- 372,24 , in years the cycle for the spring equinox eclipses to repeat.

We have a *cycle of 372 years* or 135870 days (plus 5 to 11 hours) when the exact same solar eclipses happen again. Not quite exact, but the 20.3. eclipses happen over long periods on the same day before they fall on 21.3. ( 3-4 x 372 years, maybe 5 x? it’s depending on the exact duration of the phase)

This cannot be a coincidence, it shows, there is sacred/secret geometry or mathemagic involved and the *number 7* is important !

3, sometimes 4 solar eclipses on spring equinox in a row of 19 years each 372 years.




List Solar Eclipses for 5000 years by Nasa solar eclipses

If you know the exact cycles, you can write programs, algoritms to calculate dates, positions, distances ... . The nastronuts took also care of the gregorian missing 10 days in October 1582, so the spring equinox eclipses of the years 1271, … were on 12.3, which was spring equinox instead of 20.3.

*BY.THE.WAY !!!*

For the year 532 a new moon is shown for 22 march, it wasn’t an eclipse anyway, but this is the same as for Nasa here also 10 days added in October 1582, so equinox happened earlier in march 532 than on new moon 22.3 and this proves the Dionysius Exiguus Paschal calculations were done later than in the year 525. Thus FORGED !!! Because : it would have started with a year when the epacts were ZERO. New Moon on Equinox.

Oh and it’s the same guy that calculated the “Birth of Our Lord” having happened 525 before his calculations.





Source pic




Source pic​

*AD, Anno Dominus (Lord)?

or Anno Dominium (dominion) since the birth of the CORPUS I.C. Iuris Civilis?*

Could the calendar reform have been implemented to start a counting of before and after the introduction of the new *joodicial *civilis system? Under the guise of religion, ... a new ASSET & Soul control system, a PRIVATE one under the guise of PUBLIC, with indiction cycles (RHOman taxation system), birth & death certificates, a LIEN banking, … which THEY make believe to be older than it actually is.

*AC,* Anno Christi, - Ante Christum




*BC –* Bonorum curator = Trustee of goods


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 28, 2022)

Heinsohn has written something about the Basilika (<justinian's correct dates in 1st Millennium AD crhonology>):

_Of the law collection, an abbreviated Greek version, the *Basilika*, was published under Leo VI. (886-912 CE). For reasons unexplained so far, he used 700 years earlier Koine Greek. Laws issued from the outset in Greek (Novellae from 535 CE) are also written in Koine Greek of the 2nd/3rd century CE.

Justinian’s Digestae are dated to Late Antiquity (6th century). Yet, the most important legal commentators quoted in the Digestae belonged to the time of the Severan emperors of Imperial Antiquity (2nd/3rd century). Justinian himself wrote the Latin of the 2 nd/3rd century of these commentators. His Greek subjects got a readable version – strangely still using Koine Greek of the 2nd/3rd c. – only in the Early Middle Ages (*Basilika*; 9th/10th century). All these oddities give the impression as if the three epochs existed side by side at the same time. Yet, such a statement would sound bizarre or worse.



_

edit: While searching some more info about the basilika I've stumled upon this essay by the title 'The “Cleansing of the Ancient Laws” under Basil I and Leo VI' (The “Cleansing of the Ancient Laws” under Basil I and Leo VI (Chapter 1) - Byzantine Legal Culture and the Roman Legal Tradition, 867–1056). At a certain point there's an interesting passage:

_Evidence of this challenge to the Romanitas of the Byzantines is especially noticeable in the sources of the second half of the ninth century. Amidst the controversy of the Photian schism a letter of Pope Nicholas I (858–67) addressed to Michael III (r. 843–67), the predecessor and eventual victim of Basil I, contained a scathing response to the charge that the Greek language was preferable to Latin. *Although the epistle of Michael III has not survived, apparently he had described Latin as both “barbaric” (barbaram) as well as “Scythian” (Scythicam).* Pope Nicholas, obviously offended by such an assertion, defended the use of Latin and then proceeded to ridicule the absurdity of the Byzantines calling themselves Romans, stating “if you thus call the Latin language barbarous, because you do not understand it, then keep in mind that it is ridiculous to call yourselves emperors of the Romans and not even know the Roman language.” Continuing in this vein, Pope Nicholas urged Michael to “stop calling yourselves emperors of the Romans, because according to your opinion you are barbarians … the Romans, however, use this language, which you call barbaric and Scythian.”_


----------



## PuzzleBear (Aug 28, 2022)

I downloaded the pdf from Heinsohn to read it. 

The Koine letters have been rebranded "greek", but shall originally have been macedonian koine letters .

There were more variants of koine letters for sure, I read somewhere about the "Koine of the Church of Constantinople". Btw, also called the EASTern Church.

According to the macedonian site, the Romans changed their original letters and thus sounds. Example: Theta is a roman creation and if found in inscriptions on stones or elsewhere, it clearly shows the "roman" signature.



​Koine means common, ordinary. Commonly used to write in many "eastern" places. I guess one could write almost every language using koine letters. 

Before letters and numbers became standardized through the printing press, those that could read & write wrote sometimes "freestyle". So the number 3 could look like a M.



Silveryou said:


> _Evidence of this challenge to the Romanitas of the Byzantines is especially noticeable in the sources of the second half of the ninth century. Amidst the controversy of the Photian schism a letter of Pope Nicholas I (858–67) addressed to Michael III (r. 843–67), the predecessor and eventual victim of Basil I, contained a scathing response to the charge that the Greek language was preferable to Latin. *Although the epistle of Michael III has not survived, apparently he had described Latin as both “barbaric” (barbaram) as well as “Scythian” (Scythicam).* Pope Nicholas, obviously offended by such an assertion, defended the use of Latin and then proceeded to ridicule the absurdity of the Byzantines calling themselves Romans, stating “if you thus call the Latin language barbarous, because you do not understand it, then keep in mind that it is ridiculous to call yourselves emperors of the Romans and not even know the Roman language.” Continuing in this vein, Pope Nicholas urged Michael to “stop calling yourselves emperors of the Romans, because according to your opinion you are barbarians … the Romans, however, use this language, which you call barbaric and Scythian.”_



That smells like Byzantine, Constantinople having been "Rome", capital of what we know as "Roman Empire" and like the macedonian site, when referring to the Romans they mean in fact the Romanitas of Byzantine ?


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 28, 2022)

PuzzleBear said:


> That smells like Byzantine, Constantinople having been "Rome", capital of what we know as "Roman Empire" and like the macedonian site, when referring to the Romans they mean in fact the Romanitas of Byzantine ?


Can you rephrase the question? I didn't get the meaning.



PuzzleBear said:


> _The name of Vasileon Makedonon Alexandroy - Aleksandar Makedonski is unique and there is no_ _need for names like "Alexander the Third of Macedonia" or negatorian political names: "veliki", "the great", "magno", "magnus" etc._


I'm not going to draw conclusions, since the matter is quite complex, but it should be noticed that Basil II and all the Macedonian Dinasty considered themselves direct descendants of Alexander the Great. Today it is considered an anachronism and a sort of propaganda by those rulers, but it seems that out of that period it was the norm rather than the exception to claim these seemingly absurd origins.
If we connect it with Heinsohn and other recentists' research (such as Fomenko), we could come up with a much shorter chronology where these people were very near to their supposed ancestors, thus making their claims much more believable.

Here on the wiki of Basil II (Basil II - Wikipedia) we can read: _"He was also particularly compared with Alexander the Great who was believed to be *Basil's ancestor*. Classical works such as "The Persians" by the ancient Greek tragedian Aeschylus were among the most recited in the empire during the expansion given the different confrontations against *the caliphates that the Byzantines indiscriminately and classically called 'Medes'*."_
Not only Basil was a discendant of Alexander, but the middle-eastern caliphates were called Medes! Today the Medes and other people have been thrown back in the past and almost considered a myth, but Heinsohn curiously shows through stratigraphy how in fact the time between the Medes' Empire and the time of Basil (probably considered by him as the last stage of the Roman Empire) were in fact very close to each other.


----------



## PuzzleBear (Aug 29, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Can you rephrase the question? I didn't get the meaning.
> 
> .


When for historic events it is referred to the Romans or ancient Rome, it is in fact Byzantine or Constantinople which it meant, not Rome in Italy.
Also did the Romans change the makedonian koine letters, which would imply that the Romans used koine letters to write. As far as I know Rome, Italy, there was no common use of koine letters .. but I could be wrong. As in Pompeii the inscriptions on the wall of the Basilica were in both Latin and Koine letters. But the other question is, did Rome in Italy exist as that glorious city back then ?

Yes, all of the rulers always claimed descendance from god, gods or heros like Hercules to legitimate their kingship, power, control ... even unnatural pleasures, like the Cretans who were accused to have invented the Abduction of Ganymede by Zeus. Whatever is based on mythology is just make-believe.

The same as with the "justinian" events, some events which were multiplied and displaced in time / location, this happened again later with Napoleonic events, wars or where Napoleon I or III were involved in one of the episodes. [The Two Lives of Napoleon Bonaparte: Photoshopped History | The Unexpected Cosmology] Our real timeline concerning certain events is much shorter than what we are told.

All "experts" have to follow the official narrative, no thinking outside the established box is allowed. Like planes and ships which are not allowed to leave their programmed routes or paths.

The *Trinitarian Style *and the plans of the buildings, reminds me of the *Tabernacles, *and I think now, the books of the Old Testament are partially dealing with this same time period, when they were finding out about the exact length of a solar year. I attach screenshots of the chapter about Tabernacles from Milton Woolleys book Hebrew Mythology.

Tabernacles and Basilicas are the same. Differents types existed, circular, but mostly rectangular, with 3 windows for the 3 seasons, … *always built to observe sun, moon, stars, equinoxes, solstices.* Milton Woolley also mentions the changes in their construction from 1 year having 10 months, then 11, then 12 months.

The change from 1 to 3 apses in the buildings, is similar to the change from 28 to 56 holes in the stone circles for a more accurate observation & prediction of eclipses.

Edited to add the Link


----------



## PuzzleBear (Aug 30, 2022)

From the Heinsohn pdf





2-3 century "decor", the same letters can also be found on old maps.

DRACO refers to the lunar nodes. Cauda (head) Draconis is the North Node and Caput (tail) Draconis is the south node. An imaginary place in the heaven where the suns and the moons path cross each other and solar and lunar eclipses occur. Twice a year, moving backwards in the year. 18,6 years for the nodes to make 1 revolution through the zodiac, called Draconic year.

Indian Astrology uses the Dragon as symbol for the nodes, called Rahu and Ketu.

DRACO was *part of the indication of a specific date, *probably the inauguration of the building. The date of events was indicated by the positions of the 7 visible wandering stars in the zodiac, those positions will not repeat that fast.

Thus if indicating dates through planetary positions in the zodiac was still used for the destroyed Basilicas, … when was the use of consecutive numbered years really first introduced? merely 1582 ???


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 30, 2022)

PuzzleBear said:


> For the year 532 a new moon is shown for 22 march, it wasn’t an eclipse anyway, but this is the same as for Nasa here also 10 days added in October 1582, so equinox happened earlier in march 532 than on new moon 22.3 and this proves the Dionysius Exiguus Paschal calculations were done later than in the year 525. Thus FORGED !!! Because : it would have started with a year when the epacts were ZERO. New Moon on Equinox.
> 
> Oh and it’s the same guy that calculated the “Birth of Our Lord” having happened 525 before his calculations.


In relation to this, how many chances are that Dionysius came up with the astronomical recurrence of Christs's birth in the year 532, considering that his original task was to develop new Paschal tables to supplant the previous ones which ended, surprise surprise, in the year 531? The guy who made the previous tables, supposedly Victorious of Aquitaine in the year 437, didn't know his tables were going to end exactly at the behinning of the new cycle and Chists's Grand Happy Birthday... what a coincidence!!! (Easter tables)

Sometime ago I also discovered a hint about those 10 days 'jump' in 1582. I would like to know your opinion. (247 years)


----------



## PuzzleBear (Aug 31, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> In relation to this, how many chances are that Dionysius came up with the astronomical recurrence of Christs's birth in the year 532, considering that his original task was to develop new Paschal tables to supplant the previous ones which ended, surprise surprise, in the year 531? The guy who made the previous tables, supposedly Victorious of Aquitaine in the year 437, didn't know his tables were going to end exactly at the behinning of the new cycle and Chists's Grand Happy Birthday... what a coincidence!!! (Easter tables)
> 
> Sometime ago I also discovered a hint about those 10 days 'jump' in 1582. I would like to know your opinion. (247 years)


I will read those posts, it has to do with this one ?




Source pic​They say it's the Easter Dates from 532 til 632.  It's in the Museum Cathedral = Basilica in Ravenna, Italy.

I cannot decipher any of those years . It seems to be a listing of epacts for 19 x 5 years, probably starting there where the cross is (at 2 o'clock). EB in the inner circle could stand for "Lunar Leap Year* ..... it's a "search in progress"


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 6, 2022)

PuzzleBear said:


> PuzzleBear said:
> 
> 
> > I downloaded the pdf from Heinsohn to read it.
> ...



So the Theos in Macedonian is Dzeos.... very similar to Zeus... just made me think what else could be hidden there! By the way, I am an graduated archaeologist who studied in Greece and in Macedonia... and I speak the Macedonian language perfectly...

Македонскиот јазик е само еден од осумте јазици кои ги зборувам...

This is just for those who want to communicate in more details!


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 6, 2022)

PuzzleBear said:


> I will read those posts, it has to do with this one ?
> 
> View attachment 24937
> Source pic​They say it's the Easter Dates from 532 til 632.  It's in the Museum Cathedral = Basilica in Ravenna, Italy.
> ...


I gave it a look some time ago. I think the caption behind the image on the wiki (Date of Easter - Wikipedia) is wrong, since Easter tables' lenght was of 95 years, not 100, therefore going from 532 to 626. This would directly connect this Easter Dates in Ravenna with Dionysius Exiguus's Easter table (Dionysius Exiguus' Easter table - Wikipedia).

I started examining it but then I stopped. We should something together with it. I'll start by saying that number 6 possibly has its own way to be depicted on this one, which contradicts common way we think about its representation in Latin. Here below number 6 resembles a G.



​Another interesting thing, which I cannot confirm, is that a strange sort of phrase is reported on it, which seems to be a reference to Cyril of Alexandria, the one covering the period 437-531 with his Easter tables (Easter tables).
CY = possibly 'Cyril'
PAS = certainly 'Easter'
... the lines above these words are typical for Latin abbreviations.



​edit: thinking twice, the most possible translation of CY is 'cycle', CYCLUS in Latin.


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 6, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> So the Theos in Macedonian is Dzeos.... very similar to Zeus... just made me think what else could be hidden there! By the way, I am an graduated archaeologist who studied in Greece and in Macedonia... and I speak the Macedonian language perfectly...
> 
> Македонскиот јазик е само еден од осумте јазици кои ги зборувам...
> 
> This is just for those who want to communicate in more details!


exactly what is needed to read (for you) aka decipher (for me) koine letters, that's great  


Silveryou said:


> CY = possibly 'Cyril'
> PAS = certainly 'Easter'
> ... the lines above these words are typical for Latin abbreviations.
> 
> View attachment 25006​edit: thinking twice, the most possible translation of CY is 'cycle', CYCLUS in Latin.


 I haven't started looking at it yet, was busy with something else, but somehow related to the time/calendar stuff.

Abreviations are shown with a line above like that. 
Quick search in my latin abreviation lexicon (should be found in my uploads), I could not find CY as abreviation, only Cy. which stands for Cygnus, a star constellation.
But this KY Cyathus (Mass)




Neither could I find a latin abreviation for PAS. This is what I found. Nothing matches exactly.












Could it be another language than Latin ? Like Coptic ? Just asking ?


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 6, 2022)

PuzzleBear said:


> Could it be another language than Latin ? Like Coptic ? Just asking ?


I fear I don't have the answer! Link this abreviation lexicon next time, please. In any case it's hard to tell what kind of Latin it was used. Generally speaking they call Latin the supposed language used by 'ancient' Romans, with multiple bastardized versions from the middle-ages. But the Ravenna tables are not exactly from the middle-ages and still we see number 6 written in a bizarre way according to convention. I feel like conventional Latin frozen in time is pretty much an invention by scholars.
But yes, I really think it's CY for cycle. It makes sense since it's repeated various times on the wheel. And PAS must be an abbreviation for Pascha. But who knows!


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 6, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> I fear I don't have the answer! Link this abreviation lexicon next time, please. I



Here's the Lexicon Abbreviaturarum pdf, it's about latin and italian abreviations on documents, coins and medals from medieval times.
It's a german explication on the first pages. Published 1901.

Imo Latin was never a spoken language among common people. It was a secret language for the rulers, to communicate safely and to keep knowledge sealed from the stupid peasants. Like classical Greek and Hebrew. Dead languages, but Hebrew got "revived", I wrote about that here.

PAS should stand for PASSover, or PASchal  .. .but let's see what we're going to find out about the Pasquale Calendario.


Silveryou said:


> . But the Ravenna tables are not exactly from the middle-ages and still we see number 6 written in a bizarre way according to convention.


the C or ç for 6 is indeed bizarre, and it's taken like V to continue numbering.
Xç = 16, XçI= 17, XçII = 18 and XçIII = 19
 was the number ç = 6 later turned into C = 100 ?

the ç  as 6 looks a bit like a circle cut in half and is also to be found within the tables as çI = 7, çII = 8 and çIII = 9

The Cycle starts where the cross is and marked LV. Primus
LV for LU.nar cycle ? First lunar cycle ?

The PAS turns to PA.XC.for cycle 19 and PA.VI for the Primus

APR or AP should mean APRIL or APRILIUS
MAI ? the MA is like 1 letter, should be MARTIUS




*EDIT to add the probable solution*:

It's read from outside to the inside.

First line indicates the number of the Metonic cycle, this headline is not repeated as it's the same for each of the 5 cycles that follow each other 19 years apart. I turned the pic to start with Primus



​The start:
LV PRI MUS = Luna Primus  = First Lunar cycle

AN IIII L XIIII IIII NO AP =  Anno 4 Luna 14 4 Nonas April
PA VI ID AP LV XX =  Pascal VI IDES April Luna 20
_ …. Is VI here 6 ?_

CY.II.PAS =  Cycle 2 Pascal
NO AP LU XçI = Nones April Luna 17

CY,III PAS = Cycle 3 Pascal
V ID APR = 5 Ides April
LU XXI = Luna 21

CY IIII PA = Cycle 4 Pascal
çII ID AP = 8 Ides April
LV XçII = Luna 18

CY V PA = Cycle 5 Pascal
*PD *N AP =* Pridie* Nones April
L Xç = Luna 16

Roman Calendar terminology according to this site:

K means Kalends = new moon
*Kalends (Kal)* fell on the first day of the month. 

N Nonas = 1st quarter
*Nones (Non)* was the 7th of 31 day months March, May, July, and October, and the 5th of other months. 

ID Ides = Full moon
*Ides (Id)* fell on the 15th of 31 day months March, May, July, and October, and on the 13th of other months. 

The day before the Nones, Ides or Kalends was called *Pridie*.

Luna number stands for ? the age of the moon since new moon ?


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 9, 2022)

Pascale Calendario almost solved

Let's have again a look at the Roman Calendar, numbering days from Kalens to Ides








Source pics​
Example: 4 Nones April = 4 days before Nones (= 1st quarter)
11 Kalens = 11 days before Kalens, the first of the month, which should be new moon, as Ides = full moon 15 days later.




The year at the start should indicate the roman INDICTION year number

So the cycle PRIMUS starts with Luna 14 (age of moon 14 days) on 4 Nones April (would correspond to 4th day in April) and Pascal was on VI = 6 Ides April, 6 days later when the age of the moon was 20 (14+6). 6 Ides April = 6 days before full moon April.

The use of VI and ç for 6 !

19 years later, Paschal was on Nones April and the age of the moon was 17 days.
19 years later, Paschal was on 5 Ides April the age of the moon was 21 days.
19 years later, Paschal was on 8 Ides April the age of the moon was 18 days.
Last cycle, Paschal was on Pridie Nones, the day before Nones and the age of the moon was 16 days.

Luna 14 should stand for New moon, counted being 14 days later than Full moon.  It's not possible to observe something invisible, as I noted here at the end of this post. Except for when solar eclipses (marriage of sun & moon) happen.


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 9, 2022)

Luna 14 for the 1. Lunar Cycle (Luna Primus) was on 4 Nones April.

Nones and Ides fell on different days, depending if a month had 31 or 30 days.





Source pic​
If the Nones and Ides *are indeed different* for April than March, then Luna 1 was/is on 20. March or Ante Diem (AD?) XIII Kalens April, day 13 before Kalens April.

The 20. March FULL moon is on 0° LIBRA or actually really around 6° VIRGO (24° difference to the once fixed degrees) and the following new moon (4 Nones April) is in Aries or really still in PISCES.

The Full Moon on spring Equinox is on that position where the Sun is on autumn equinox. The moon is a mirror of the Sun. I wrote here that the MOON was once the planetary head of VIRGO (the Virgin) and not as it is today Cancer.



​If the Nones and Ides were the same for Aprilis and Martius, then Luna 1 would fall on 22. March.

I checked the dates of equinoxes from year 0 – 3700 here, search with CTRL F for 3/19 and 3/22

Equinox mostly falls on 20 or 21 March, but sometimes also on *19 March*, in what looks like a predictable pattern.

*Equinox 3/19 or 19/3 happened in the following centuries:*
20 x 0-100,
6 x 100-200,
NEVER during 200-400
20 X 400-500
6 X 500-600
NEVER during 600-800
20 X 800-900
6 x 900-1000
NEVER during 1000-1200
20 X 1200-1300
6 x 1300-1400
*NEVER during 1500-1600 ( -1700 ? or 1400-1500?)*
20 X 1600-1700
6 x 1700-1800
NEVER during 1800-2000
20 X 2000-2100
6 x 2100-2200
NEVER during 2200 - 2400
20 X 2400-2500
6 x 2500-2600
NEVER during 2600-2800
20 X 2800-2900
6 x 2900-3000
NEVER during 3000-3200
20 X 3200 -3300
6 x 3300-3400
NEVER during 3400-3600
20 X 3600-3700
And so on …

There is something bizarre: no 19/3 equinox for 2 consecutive centuries, except for 1500-1600, just for one century ??? Okay, it’s a very SPECIAL century, isn’t it ?

The dates cannot be Julian dates, otherwise Equinox would not be on 20. & 21. March since year 0. It’s calculated with Gregorian time. But even this (Julian dates) would lead to earlier equinox dates, but not to a missing century for the 19/3 pattern. Anyway there should be 2 consecutive centuries. Heavenly cycles do not change !

Whatever is before 1500-1600 must beconsidered to be manipulated !

*Also, spring equinox never fell/falls on 22 March !*

Equinox dates vary from 19 to 21 March, but it always stays within those 3 days (dates fixed by an artificial created calendar with integer numbers (days) for fractional cycles (like 365.2424 or 29.53058). I wrote here, why I think there is no precession of the fix stars. The precession is the positon of the wandering stars after they finish their cycle. (fractional numbers)

* 
Cycle PRIMUS of the Metonic Cycle*

Every 19 years the moon returns to the exact same place in the zodiac with the exact same phase (face).

These are the years with Full Moon on 20 and 21 March and the following New Moon on 4. or 5. April




2019 = PRIMUS, and 2022 year 4.

19 Years are 235 SYNODIC months, Synodic = new moon, when Sun and moon meet. The same time the moon makes 254 revolutions, passing the same point in the zodiac. Some matheMAGIC: 254 -235 =* 19*

19 Years = 19 x 365.2424 = 6939.6056 days
235 x 29.53058 (synodic months) = 6939.6863 days
254 x 27.322 (tropical or sideral months) = 6939.788 days

This is year 2019 as example for a PRIMUS year. The moon is on the same place and same phase every 19 years. In these years, there is also always a new moon on 26. December.




 Source pic


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 11, 2022)

The Paschal Calendar in Ravenna displays the *Easter dates from 1487 to 1582*.




Let’s look at the puzzle pieces leading to this picture.

We know that the first Easter Sunday was *VI Ides April,* which corresponds to *8. April*, the second PAS cycle has Easter Sunday on *X Kalens April*, which corresponds to *23 March*.




Now those days are *SUNDAYS*.

I found this perpetual calendar and was able to determine Julian Sunday 8. April as a *dominical letter G* year. The second Sunday, 23. March is a dominical letter E.





Source pic​
So the second year was yet a *LEAP year* with the full domincal letter designation F/E. F is for the days before the leap day, E for the rest of the year.

Leap Years F/E start always on Tuesday, *each 28 years*.








Source pic​
So I made a list of the Julian leap years and compared it to the List of the Full moons. FE year is Primus year plus 1.






*Every 532 years that exact cycle repeats.*

A Primus Year in 1487.

The calendar was made for 19 x 5 = 95 years

1487 + 95 =* 1582*

1582, the year the Gregorian calendar was introduced, NOW WHAT A COINCIDENCE !! This Paschal Calendar was not created earlier in the 950s nor 420s, which would match to the calendar, nor as official HIStory states in 532 or 534? which does not match at all

Thus, IMO, a very very likely creation around 1480-1486, *START 1487 until 1582* !!!

If those 532 years correspond to the famous Phoenix myth of renewal every 500 years .. please have a look at 2019 ! 1487 + 532 = 2019
This turns out to be very interesting ! 

I checked the last date for Easter Sunday to see if I could find sth in relation with the 1582 Gregorian Calendar reform.




Now what a surprise: The 19. April 1581 was a *GREGORIAN SUNDAY,* and JULIAN Wednesday. This is the case for the 3 last easter dates on the calendar.













Source pics​
Thus this calendar reform to advance *3 days* before this 95 year cycle ended was planned in advance ! Or did someone forge this calendario? Casted wrong dates ??? I don’t think so!  It was planned! Those were the times the church was telling people what day it was, no one had a calendar on the wall. Anyway, who was able to read ?

The famous Gregorian calendar reform in reality:

*Advancing 3 days from ante dies IV Ides October 1578 (day 4 before Ides) to Ides October (15. October) 1578.*  
Not in 1582, not 10 days !!!




Thus the changes were installing a fix 7 days weeks instead of the roman Kalens, Nones and Ides system. Invent the 7 day names for a week based on the wandering stars. Very likely inventing a new year numbering too that moment. The years seems to have been counted per Indiction number, the number of the reign of an emperor and per golden number system. And they adjusted the difference of the julian 365,25 days per year (leap years every 4 year) to 365.2424 by skipping specific leap years (3 leap years less in 400 years).


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 12, 2022)

The Church Leaders or rather the star gazer knew ! They calculated and knew that they had to wait until the difference of 3 whole days was completed in 1578.

A leap year every 4 years leads to an extra day after 128 years.





Source pic​
Makes 3 days after 384 years. Thus the* new rule, that century years would not be leap years unless divisible per 400*. Loose 3 out of 4 in 400 years.

The difference was exactly *2 days in 1450*, but when they noticed a few years before 1487, in these 37 years the newly accumulated difference was almost 1/3 of a day, so around 1487 the difference was 2 days & 1/3.

*1578 – 384 = 1194*

The ancient calendar was synchron with the sun PassingOver the equinox in or around 1194. Someone was able to tell tell time accurately. 1194 was allegedly the time of the so-called crusades. The cross fixes the 4 seasons in the circle of the zodiac. The TEMPlars, the time tellers. Were they Scots from Sethland or Lyreland ? Copts, Egyptians from Gizeh ? Alexandria ? or Persians ? Indians ? Or …. ?





Source book We, the Skytians, The Lie of the land of Aegypt

_The shadow on the indented face of the pyramid appears only twice per year, on the days of the equinoxes. The builders KNEW._​
Thus +/- 1194 or 828 years ago was the time the rule of a leap year every 4 years was introduced. Isn’t Iulius Caesar credited with having introduced this “each 4 year = leapyear”rule?

*IC, JC, the Julian Calendar and the birth of JC ?*
JC corresponds to the new time or new testament, starting in 1194. The time before is described in the old books of the Old Testament, star gazer mythologies, heavenly observations to figure out the exact length of a solar year, the change from 10 months per year to 11 then finally 12 months, see Hebrew Mythology

First no additional day was added in leap years, but the AD VI Kalens Martius, day 6 before Kalens of March, which corresponds to 24 February, was supposed to last 48 hours instead of 24 hours. A bi-sextile day .. wonder if the symbol “66” derives thereof ? Later a separate leap day was added, the 29th February. Which could have been merely in 1582, as before the Kalens/Nonae/Ides system was still in use. And they “doubled” one existing day, the 6th before Kalens March.


Another change that was implemented in 1579: *Easter was now to be on the first Sunday after Full moon.* The 8 April 1579 is the first Sunday after Full moon on 4. April.

1578 plus 23x19 Metonic cycles = the same lunar phases as in 2015. Now the start of the “Gregorian” Easter cycle is the *new moon on equinox*. The new PRIMUS year. But calculated and planned more than a century in advance.





Pic 2015​
Those years produce a full moon an December 26. It’s *exactly the opposite* of what has been before. INVERTED.

In 2015 was a solar eclipse on equinox, Saros cycle 120 and “notable in that the path of totality passed over the North Pole. Totality was visible in the Faroe (Pharao) Islands and Svalbard.”

2015 was the first in a row of 3 in the next 2 x 19 years, 2034 and 2053. This happens every 372 years, last time in 1643, 1662 and 1681.

The total solar eclipse from 20.3.1662 is part of the Saros cycle 124, which produces a partial solar eclipse on 22 October 2022.

* 

Someone later added another 7 fictious days to the 3 real ones*. In a perpetual calendar with Latin square the dominical letter stays the same for 3 days or 3+7=10 days and every multiple of 7 added to 3.

I do not think this was yet the „gregorian“ correction in 1578, imo the gregorian story was created later when the „10 days“ fairy tale was birthed. Together with the 7 fixed weekdays (& corresponding gods).

We are being fed fairy tales about everything. WHY are THEY hiding this nowadays, WHY all the forgeries and frauds ? Just to legitimate their power through a long period of fictive reigns which never really existed ? THEY are usurpers, PI-rats.


Did they *just cast* the fixed eastern dates with the “Gregorian” correction *once *in stone in Ravenna ? The Easter dates must have been communicated to other Churches / Basilikas that follow the same face/phase/faith too.

Anyway I had much fun with the Paschal calendar puzzle.

*EDIT to add:*

The dominical lettering of the years is another proof, that the new system called *Gregorian calendar was introduced in 1579*, not 1582.

The dominical lettering always start with G, not C !

Add the missing letters in the first row of the Gregorian column, 81 = D, 80 = F/E, *79 = G*





Source pic​


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 15, 2022)

I created a thread of its own for the Gregorian 10day calendar hoax. The start of the Julian Calendar should be the dominical letter G year 1190, considering the 3 day difference which was corrected in 1578. At least 1190, or 832 years ago was the time the Julian Calendar was synchron with the solar cycle.

They might have observed a total solar eclipse preceeded or succeeded by a lunar eclipse. During a solar eclipse the sky turns into a night sky, and stars can be observed. And a more accurate time calculation for the moon phases is possible. Should have been between 1450 and 1486.


*Churchbooks*

Churches were THE leading authority for a long time. Emperors were at the same time Pontifex and Judge. 3 powers in one.

I found coins of Emperor Antoninous Pius with the inscription PP. Abreviation for *PaPa* or Pontifex. Example coin:



Pic coin

Source




_Translation : The double sigla usually indicate the plural or the highest degree or sometimes a word in whose phonetic structure the letter given by the sigla occurs twice or more._

Churches kept church books to *REGIS*ter the baptisms, marriages, deaths and other contracts people made, like selling land, houses, testaments, etc. Keeping trace of actes, the *Justinian CODEX CIVILIUS* in action. Priests were notarys, lawyers, bishops were a hierarchy level higher … before they got the „religious Ritual-Show“ role to fool the masses and keep them ignorant.

A Search for the oldest Churchbooks and I found *1601 to be the earliest* in my country, Luxembourg, once part of the Roman Empire or the „Heiliges Römisches Reich Deutscher Nationen“ meaning Holy Roman Empire (of) German Nations.

This is *the oldest baptism book* from Luxembourg city, starting 1601





Source Book 1601​
Here is the link to another book from starting 1630, where *Index lists started with the Christian name,* not the family name.




*Around 1800 THEY let establish a recapitulative Index of every marriage and death „actes“ from 1601 to 1796.*







LINK Index 1601-1796​
Such preprinted registers were used here starting 1806.

The *1601-1796 Index list* was counting (an inventary) of the assets of what would become a Duchy, Markgrafschaft, Grand Duchy, Republiques, because THEY introduced a NEW economical and political Monopoly system. E pluribus unum. (make) Out of many one.





Source pic p. 56 book or p.59 PDF​
People are capital, assets of the countries that were turned into corporations. Nations got incorporated as analog to incarnation. With leader puppets on THEY strings or replaced with THEY own people. Luxembourg got its first Grand-Duke in 1815 ! Coins for coined events.





Source pic​
This is the most interesting page I’ve discovered so far. *Year i655 or simply 655?* I did not go through the whole book, but there are more dates without i for 1 yet in the first pages.





Source Pic​
Did the priest forget to put the i, because they were still used to write without?
Were priests told to add an i to the years, starting from a certain moment?
Was this a switching from JC to Gregory years ?
1190 + 655 = 1845 …a very interesting date btw.

In *1794*, most men could read and write, while *women signed with an X*





Source pic​
In Luxembourg the Parishes have different dates of start for their Churchbooks, it started the moment they were founded, constituted, incorporated. Thus … 1601 for Luxembourg city ???

Churchbooks until 1806, then the new preprinted registers were introduced and the REGIStration task was transferred from the Churches to (newly created positions?) Majors of the villages. The formerly ROYAL *power was divided, splitted* into mundane and ecclesiastical parts, States and Churches. Part of THEY conquest plan.

The Question is: *Were older church books destroyed? or did they simply never exist? *Probably never existed. This being another change introduced in or around 1582? To first get control over THEY subjects, then turn them (sovereign nations and people) into assets … THEY debt slaves, but that should be common knowledge.

I will have a look at churchbooks from Germany and Austria, trying to find some books from before 1601.


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 17, 2022)

So far the oldest Churchbook I could find in Germany, Bad Tölz started in *1576*.





Source pic 1576​
There was a change in the denomination of days starting probably in or after 1582. Depending on the speed this new agenda was introduced in different areas. The medieval week here started with Sunday, Feria secunda = Monday, Feria tertia = Tuesday, Feria quarta = Wednesday, Feria quinta = Thursday, Feria sexta = Friday, Saturday = *Sabbati*, Sabbatum and Sunday dominica.

Dominica Nona was used, as well as days called by the name of Saints, like Die Sancti Martini or Sancti Clementis, Die Johannis apostolic, …, Domenica quasimodogentili is the second Sunday of Easter

In Oettingen “Calendis Januarii” was still used *1593*.




Source​
Second oldest Churchbook starting *1588 – 1624* in Wasserburg





Source Wasserburg pic​
Another historic record is *a COPY written in 1610* from the *foundation letter of their „Coenoby*“, canopy in 1135 in Augsburg, St Georg. It is the first page of a Churchbook starting 1610 til 1644.





Source pic​
Imo this was not written by the same priest that noted the actes of baptism, marriage and death.





Source Book St georg 1610-1644​
The historic reference page is even visible from the back, especially the C from Coelestine.

It’s divided into 3 parts. Foundation 1135. Below 1186 the name of Harducius Episcopus (bishop) Augustanus Jus Parochiale 

The last part refers to Coelestine, Pope having confirmed the canopy. The date written below is VI Idus February (= 8.2.) in the year six of the Pontificatus.

1196 – 6 = *1190*, the year the Julian calendar was synchron with the solar cycle. I  those COINCIDENCES

The Emperor and Pope being the same, Julius, Ceasar and Augustus being titels, what are the odds the Emperor & Papa was Julius Ceasar Augustus Coelestine since 1190, following Harducius?

Is Augsburg a shortening of Augustusburg ?

Of course this is a COPY written more than 400 years later and could be part of chronological forgeries, make-believe.


I’ve seen several *Index lists established around the 1800s* from births, marriages and deaths since THEY started REGIStration. Like this one from Menzelen, St Walburga. Some priests might have known what the listing and counting was for and treached … 





Source Westkirchen, St Laurentius 1648-1682





Source Doubletten 2​
2 examples, there are more doubles in the last pages in this book. Accidentally ? I don’t think so. What for, if not to raise their stack ? It’s added with each BIRTH and retrieved with each DEATH. Those priests or aristrocraty must have yet been replaced by THEY people.

The following is the first page from 1837 of a genealogy list of the parish Aitrang, *family sheets from 1445-1840*, mentioning *the priest, who was a Graf, Lord, *namely *Graf Carl von Marogna*. Also mentioned the two following priests. The rest of the book has been written per Typewriter in 1948.





Source​
*Deathlists startet in Oettingen in July 1590*. This was indeed *the start of REGIStration.* First just the names, later more info was added. Certain priests started early with summing the number of each birth, marriage, death per year.




Source​
*Illegitimate *children were marked as such, but nonetheless baptized in the same manner as all the legitimate children.




Source 1684-1713




sorry, forgot to save this link​
It‘s very interesting to look into ancient churchbooks, but also time consuming and I forgot to save some links & screenshot some interesting stuff. I need now a break from Churchbooks .... with this recently found planetarium picture, supposedly showing the constellations of the 7 planets for 28 March 579 AD. Found in a pdf about the Leiden Aratea, which is a 9th century Carolingian court *COPY o*f *a 3rd century roman COPY*, allegedly made partially from my favourite „ancient Greek“ Ptolemys Almagest and also from Pliny, the Elder (dying on the faked date 79 AD in Pompeij)

But you might have guessed, constellations and date do not match. The astronomer who calculated this date … I cannot imagine he didn’t know about the Lunar node, he cannot have missed it too on the painting !  .. so he was not allowed to take care of DRACO, the lunar Node in front of Saturn in AQUARIUS. The date had to fit 28 March 579 AD.  A challenging Puzzle.


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 17, 2022)

That matches ... The obligation to register christenings (baptisms) and marriages was first prescribed in the Roman Catholic Church by Trident  Council (1545-1563), and in 1614 it became mandatory to register the deceased.

I studied (long ago) the Old-Slavonic language in Serbia and Macedonia (actually at that time was Socialist Federative Republic  of Yugoslavia) and the Church books and the Bible were almost the only texts we could find to read... so I had an opportunity to personally see some of those books. Well the registration there started a little bit later: on the territory of the Republic of Serbia, the registry books were first kept in Vojvodina, which was under the rule of the Habsburg empire.

The first mention of the keeping of Orthodox registries dates back to 1727 and is contained in a letter from the Church Mitropoly of Belgrade to Karlovac, written by Mojsije (Moses) Petrovic, instructing priests to start writing down all cases of deaths, births and marriages in special notebooks.





In 1779, the first official act was introduced  concerning the Serbian Orthodox Church and it demanded control of registries in Orthodox parishes, and in 1784, all recognised religions, including Orthodox ones, were ordered to keep books of births, marriages and deaths.

Since 1827 the legal regulation introduced the keeping of registries in two copies. One specimen was kept in churches and the other in competent state institutions. On the territory of Austro-Hungaria in 1895 the state registries were introduced, leaving church officials without the power of public identification.





The keeping of books of births, deaths and marriages in the Principality of Serbia first started in Belgrade in 1816 at the initiative of the Serbian Church Mitropoly.  Since 1824 books were also introduced in Sabac, and from 1837  in other parts of the Principality of Serbia. Namely, under the Constitution of the Principality of Serbia in 1835, the first regulation was enacted that determined the scope of the work and obligations of the church authorities.


----------



## ViniB (Sep 18, 2022)

If i understand correctly, all the church documents to use people as disposable goods for power, forgeries, and to establish fake his-story, it all originates on copies of alledged "ancient" originals that don't exist? It can't be more fucked up than that!!


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 19, 2022)

ViniB said:


> If i understand correctly, all the church documents to use people as disposable goods for power, forgeries, and to establish fake his-story, it all originates on copies of alledged "ancient" originals that don't exist? It can't be more fucked up than that!!


Indeed! You pretty much summed it up. There are NO ORIGINALS, only copies of copies .. it's just make-believe



PantaOz said:


> That matches ... The obligation to register christenings (baptisms) and marriages was first prescribed in the Roman Catholic Church by Trident  Council (1545-1563), and in 1614 it became mandatory to register the deceased.


TRI-dent council, will have a look at that one .. officially this council was 1545-1563 
3 dens = 3 homes  Fuimos Tres  as marked on the picture of Iosephus Iustus Scaliger Iul. Caesaris A BURDEN F.

The REGIStration agenda is very likely the implementation of the *J*UStinian *C.*odex, the Corpus J.C. .

Official HIStory tells Justinian Codex was created in the early 6th century. Around 527-529. So just *add the i or 1.* Like in the St Laurentius Churchbook, where the i is often missing in front of dates.



> _In the West, Justinian's Codex was largely lost, or in many places never present, due to the limited western extent of the Byzantine territories. *The Latin version known today was painstakingly restored over many centuries.* The only known manuscript that once contained the entire Latin Codex is a Veronese palimpsest of the 6th or 7th century; it is now only fragments.[13][14] Within its home in the Byzantine Empire, *the code was translated into Greek, which had become the governing language, and adapted, in the 9th century as the Basilika*. It appears as if the Latin Code was shortened in the Middle Ages into an "Epitome Codex", with inscriptions being dropped and numerous other changes made.[15] Some time in the 8th or 9th century, the last three books of the Code were separated from the others, and many other laws in the first nine books, including all of those written in Greek, were dropped.[16] *Substantially complete versions of Justinian's Codex were restored around the end of the 12th century, and the humanists of the 16th century added the laws originally promulgated in Greek*.[17] *Paul Krüger* created the modern, standard version of the Codex in *1877*_



Painstakingly restored  …the "greek" version released in the 9th century but using koine letters from what THEY label 2nd century … anyway an earlier way to write. THEY have meddled with everything. Imo, *the Corpus JC really started with the “humanists” of the (1)6th century, and was refined until 1877.* If you want to implement your laws or Codex, you need a REGIStration system, to write down the NAMES of the people over which you want to exercise power and control, to be able to bind them with your new “jewridical"/"legal” civil CON.tract system and as I meanwhile think also the *newly implemented MONEY system*.

First something is a proposition, then when *seemingly *accepted by a majority, some time later it becomes mandatory, a template that THEY still use.

The *earliest Churchbook* until now being from St Georg, Augsburg and from here we know that in 1576 the week started with Sunday and Saturday was called Sabbath. Sabbatho Pascha.





Source to the BOOK, not this page, Bad Tölz 1579​
This is „jewish“ tradition. Thus the change to Sunday, to the „christian“ tradition happend around 1600. This might actually be the time, which Milton Woolley in Hebrew Mythology refers to on page 10 & 11


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 19, 2022)

ViniB said:


> If i understand correctly, all the church documents to use people as disposable goods for power, forgeries, and to establish fake his-story, it all originates on copies of alledged "ancient" originals that don't exist? It can't be more fucked up than that!!



And this is why The Muslims claim that the only unpolluted word of God came from their prophet! They claim (with valid evidence) that  they could trace the oral tradition person by person (names and families) until it was transferred into a written form. They have a case there!





I had no answer about this ... I could take Bible only on pure faith!



> Painstakingly restored  …the "greek" version released in the 9th century but using koine letters from what THEY label 2nd century … anyway an earlier way to write. THEY have meddled with everything. Imo, *the Corpus JC really started with the “humanists” of the (1)6th century, and was refined until 1877.* If you want to implement your laws or Codex, you need a REGIStration system, to write down the NAMES of the people over which you want to exercise power and control, to be able to bind them with your new “jewridical"/"legal” civil CON.tract system and as I meanwhile think also the *newly implemented MONEY system*.
> 
> First something is a proposition, then when *seemingly *accepted by a majority, some time later it becomes mandatory, a template that THEY still use.
> 
> ...



I agree on everything you said, less some speculations that need to be proven by me if I want to accept them... luckily for me I always knew that Sunday is not the Sabbath, so I never had problems with that understanding... but changes of the calendars managed to "pollute"  that as well, I think!

Milton Woolley in Hebrew Mythology probably refers to the Messianic Jews (and all the Christian groups connected to them because the beliefs of all of those groups do not differ much) and the others that follow just Torah (or Kaballah?).

Check out this Muslim videos (in English)... it is interesting that they really care about every step in the process! Bad experience, perhaps...?!





Your browser is not able to display this video.




They did their research diligently !





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Silveryou (Sep 20, 2022)

​
Some more interesting things to say about Ravenna's Easter calendar:

The peculiar MAI appearing from time to time stands for May rather than March.



Number ç = 6 resembles the way this number was written by Greeks (Greek numerals - Wikipedia). This makes me think that maybe the sculptor of the calendar 'wrote' VI instead of ç by mistake. A lapsus? Once carved it was already too late. It's interesting that apparently no one cared. Is it possibly due to the fact that this stone calendar was never used? I imagine that if it was so important they would do a new one without that error. Don't know!​





And, most important of all, is the fact that the calendar is supposed to represent 95 years from 532 AD to 626 AD with the first metonic cycle of 19 years from 532 AD to 550 AD but....




.... but all the years are described with a generic AN I (year 1) to AN XçIII (year 19). Yes of course these years represented a repeating cycle so they carved them one time to represent the five cycles of the calendar. But it's still very convenient that a calendar has no mention of the current year, especially since it expired after 95 years. Weren't they interested in having an immediate reference point? Historians will tell that the Anno Domini crafted by Dionysius was not used until the time of Bede, but there were in any case the Era of the Martyrs and the Ab Urbe Condita.

And in any case... where are the subsequent tables of 95 years from 627 AD onwards? It seems the Dionysian Easter Table survived the eras of time as proof for us to see. The other tables were less fortunate, sigh.


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 21, 2022)

*The Leiden Aratea,* medieval artistic astronomy

First a bit description of the Leiden Aratea, taken from the pdf that I attach, written by Ranee Katzenstein and Emilie Savage-Smith in 1988. The Aratea, officially a COPY of a COPY of a lost COPY of a lost COPY of a .. lost Original? contains pictures of star constellations, personification of planets and seasons and a picture of the constellations of the planets, that caught my interest. It is dated in this book to be a representation of the planets on* 28 March 579 AD. This is wrong.*





Source pic






​Full moon will happen a few hours later and Saturn is in Aquarius. But neither Venus, nor Merkur match, Mars in LIBRA. Jupiter just entered CANCER and Lunar Node is in SAGITTARIUS.

From the pdf:



> _"The Aratea is a ninth-century *copy *of an astronomical and meteorological treatise based on the Phaenomena written by the Greek poet Aratus (circa 315—240/39 B.C.). Aratus’ poem was a product of the Hellenistic Greek culture centered not at Alexandria, where scientific activity flourished, but at Athens and the Macedonian court there. …
> 
> A small, squarish book (each page measures 22.5 x 20 cm [87/8 by 77/8 inches]), the Leiden Aratea is a parchment manuscript comprising ninety-nine leaves. Apart from *four folios* that were already *missing in 1600, *the manuscript *appears* to be complete. The text, which runs from folio 2 through folio 97 verso, is Claudius Caesar Germanicus’ Latin translation, *composed in the early first century AD, of Aratus' original Greek. *This text has been *supplemented* by portions of a second Latin version of Aratus' poem, written by Rufius Festus Avienus *in the fourth century AD*,
> 
> Thirty-nine miniatures depicting the constellations, the seasons, and the planets illustrate the Aratea. At least five others—representing Jupiter as a personification of the heavens, along with the sun, the moon, and two additional constellations (Virgo and Centaurus)—were originally included but are now lost. …"_



*Miniatures*, I recently read that the grand-father Benedetto Bordon of Iosephus Iustus Scaliger was allegedly a painter of miniatures. I found that info only in french.



> _"Illusionistic techniques of this type are typical of ancient painting and, in fact,the illustrations of the Leiden Aratea are* presumed to be copies of the miniatures made for a Late Antique manuscript, now lost, *of Germanicus' treatise. …
> 
> As *a faithful copy of a manuscript probably made in the mid-fourth or fifth century,* the Leiden Aratea offers precious evidence regarding the form and content of illustrated books in the ancient world. *But it is just this fidelity to its model that makes it so difficult to determine precisely where this Carolingian copy of the Aratea was created*. (P 6)"_



Siriusly ?



> _"Other features of the Leiden Aratea also depend on ancient manuscript traditions. The text is written in a narrow, condensed style of script called rustic capitals (*the transcription in Gothic minuscule script in the margins was added in the thirteenth century*). ….(p6)
> 
> Its *thousand-year-long story *begins with the Greek poet Aratus. Aratus was born around 315 Bc in the town of Soli on the southern coast ofpresent-day Turkey, just north of Cyprus. He wrote the poem on which the Aratea isbased, the Phaenomena, at the request of the ruler of Macedonia, Antigonus Gonatas, who was renowned for the active literary circle around his court. …."_



A story ! … correct !



> _Consisting of 1,154 verses in Greek, the Phaenomena surveys the constellations and circles of the heavens and the risings and settings of the stars, concluding with a section subtitled *"Omens from the Sky" that concerns weather signs.* …_



Natural phenomena !



> _"The map of the heavens which forms the basis of this poem is representative of the astronomical knowledge of classical antiquity prior to the writing of Ptolemy in the second century AD. Ptolemy's manual of astronomy, known as the *Almagest, was to dominate all astronomical thought until the time of Copernicus and Galileo in the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries*. (P11)"_



My favourite „ancient Greek“ Ptolemy, he is credited to have fixed the spring equinox point to be forever 0° ARIES, when the spring sun passes over the AEquator, which THEY say was exact when Ptolemy lived in 2 century AD. So I suppose since PTOLEMY this fixed astro system was and is still used. He was mapping earth and the heaven. THEY confuse us with the fixed 0° ARIES Equinox point to be able to pretend there was a precession of the fix stars by 1° in 70 or 72 years. I do not buy this, there is a precession of the positions of the planets, node, … due to fractional cycles. I explained at the end of the post here, why imo there is no precession of fix stars.



> _"… One of the most important Latin versions of Aratus' poem was made by a writer known as *Germanicus*, who *corrected some of the astronomical errors in the original *and changed the orientation of the constellation figures from those on a globe to those in the sky. This Germanicus has generally been assumed to have been Germanicus Caesar, who was a nephew of the first-century Roman emperor Tiberius and stood in the direct line of succession. However, the poem may have been written by the *Emperor Tiberius himself, who is known to have been keenly interested in astrology and mythology and was, on occasion, called Germanicus *…"_






source pic pompeii

This *Caesari Tertio Germanico* listed at position 2 on the North Wall of the Basilica in Pompeii ?​


> _"In the poem by Aratus and in the Latin elaborations by Germanicus and Avienus, the twelve zodiacal constellations are described among the northern constellations. All the constellations are divided into two groups, those to the north of the ecliptic, including the zodiac, and those to the south. (p14)"_



So the Zodiac constellations are among the northern constellations. It might well be this was the very first appearance of the „ancient“ 48 ancient star constellations …mythologies and constellations belong together. Star gazer myths. You remember star constellations easier when an interesting story accompanies them.



> _"The mythological *personification of the five planets* (fol. 80v), whose names obviously come from the names of Greek and Roman gods and goddesses, *the personification of the four seasons* (fol. 82v), *and the twelve months* which are part of the final illustration (fol. 93v)—all of these might well be related to the illustrations known to have been in a Roman state calendar made in AD.354 by Furius Dionysius Filocalus. (An* illustrated copy of this calendar* was made at the Carolingian court; although *now lost, i*t is known through a seventeenth-century copy…._(p15)"



NOOOO …  the Carolingian COPY has also been lost?? But luckily there is the 17th century COPY!



> "… _medallions containing personifications of the twelve months. The sun, moon, and planets are also represented by human figures in medallions. Written around the circular orbit of each planet are Latin quotations from the Historia naturalis of *Pliny the Elder* (AD. 23—79). These inscriptions state each planet's point of nearest approach to (perigee) and furthest point from (apogee) the earth. They also give the exhultation of each planet, which is its position of greatest astrological influence. This astrological element, while of interest to Pliny, was generally avoided by later Latin writers of the early Middle Ages…."_



Later Latin writer couldn’t care less about astronomical elements because they simply didn’t exist. There was no Early Middle Age either. Pliny died 1631 when Pompeii got really buried. Pompeii 79 AD = 1631 !



> _"*A curious error* was introduced, however, by either the designer or the miniaturist producing this particular copy, for when the month—signs were drawn in the medallions, they were *placed in the wrong order*. They run clockwise, beginning with January at the top of the diagram, while the zodiacal signs run counterclockwise, beginning with Aries at the left of the circle. The result is that the months and the zodiacal signs are not synchronized, except at two points: January-Aquarius and July-Leo. Such an incorrect order would seem to be due to simple carelessness. This unusual diagram, then, is a Carolingian copy, at least once removed, of a sixth-century composite diagram of calendric symbols and planetary configurations *corresponding to the specific date of AD. March 28, 579.* (P17)"_



Only ONE curious error ? Nothing else been „accidentally“ INVERTED ?

But NO, it does NOT match March 28, 579 AD.

This book about the Leiden Aratea was written in 1988. I have no idea when the astronomer calculated the date, but in any case he did not take care of the lunar node DRACO in AQUARIUS which cannot be missed! 28 March 579 AD is wrong. Also do the positions of Merkur, Venus, Mars, Jupiter and Lunar Node NOT match.

The question is whether this is a pure ARTISTIC representation of the heaven, with the planets just being distributed in different aspects to each other or if this constellation was really once OBSERVED and noted or if this constellation was once CALCULATED that it should have been like that on a special day ?

The planets Saturn, Jupiter and Mars are *all* placed in the middle of the sign. This does not seem very realistic. As I have learnt from this book, Unser Alphabet, in the early times, planets were noted to be in the first or second half of a sign, no degrees were indicated. This based on observation, 15° degree of a sign rise in 1 hour.

*The LUNAR NODE*

The lunar node DRACO is placed in front of Saturn in Aquarius. Node is where the paths of sun and moon cross each other in the ecliptic. This indicates when solar and lunar eclipses happen. The node moves back in the zodiac by around 19 degrees per year. A revolution, 1 draconic year = 18,6 years.

There is no exact indication of the Lunar node, but it is clearly second half of AQUARIUS between 20° and 26° and would move around 13° until end of that year. This means the lunar node would still have been in AQUARIUS at the end of that year. The lunar node regresses, moves clockwise. If it was for example at 6° AQUARIUS at the end of that year, there would be 10° of difference to 16°, where it was end of 1803. Here is a progression, a counterclockwise movement of 1° in 69,75 years. For a difference of 10°, it takes almost 700 years.

An example of progression with Lunar Node in ARIES. Planetary movements





Pics lunar nodes each 93 year starting 1800, 1893, 1986, 2079












Compare the end points each 93 years. They progress.

*VENUS or *The importance of VENUS PHASES for time telling.




Source pic​
The painting indicates a very special phase of the Venus cycle, which does not happen so often. As example, here is the current Venus cycle of 584 days in detail.

*VENUS Cycle 2021-23*

Venus stations and turns retrograde December 19 2021 at 26° CAPRICORN.
Venus spends 40 Days *retrograde* moving from evening star to morning star.
Venus is no longer visible as Evening star January 3, 2022 at 22° CAPRICORN,
then Venus conjuncts the sun (inferior conjunction) January 9 at 18° CAPRICORN
and rises as Morning star January 14, at 15° CAPRICORN beginning a new 584 day cycle.




Source pic​
Venus now rises before the sun during 260 days (Heliacal rising).
Venus conjuncts 7 – 8 times with the waning moon as Morning Star. The meetings of the old moon and Venus are 27- February, 28 March, 27 April, 27 May, 26 June, 26 July, 26 August and 25 September.
Maximal morning elevation March 20, 2022 at 13° AQUARIUS, the largest distance from the sun. Distance decreases until Venus is no longer visible as morning star September 15 2022 at 12° VIRGO.
Venus conjuncts the sun again, superior conjunction October 22, 2022 at 29° LIBRA. Venus travels with the sun with a few days.
Then speeds up and rises as Evening star on December 2 2022 at 19° SAGITTARIUS.





Source pic​
As evening star Venus meets with the waxing Moon 7 to 8 times. Maximal evening elevation June 4, 2023 at 28°CANCER
Venus stations and becomes retrograde July 23 2023 at 25° LEO
Venus begins her *retrograde *phase in the Evening Sky for *40 days* and disappears from the Evening Sky on Aug 08, 2023 at 23° Leo.
Then Venus meets the Sun, inferior conjunction August 13 2023 at 20° LEO, and Venus emerges in the Morning Sky on Aug 17 2023 at 18° Leo, beginning a new 584 day cycle.





* Source pic*​
*5 cycles of 584 days = 8 years*. Each position of the moment VENUS turns RETROGRADE, leaves the image of ONE pentagram in the heaven after 8 years. Not a perfect pentagram due to the regression in the stationary-retrograde points. Venus touches each 3rd point successively. There is a short video animation on the site.

Ingress of planets and ephimerides are from astro com.

On the Aratea painting:

VENUS is shown as EVENING star in TAURUS becoming retrograde for *40 days *in TAURUS before rising as morning star. In red are the dates of the years VENUS was in TAURUS becoming retrograde.




VENUS enters with one tip/leg of the pentagram TAURUS each 251 or 259 years and stays there for 104 years = 13 x 8 years, sometimes 112 years, 14 x 8 years. So 1 revolution of the PENTAGRAM, moving COUNTERCLOCKwise takes between 5 x 251 = 1255 years and 5 x 259 = 1295 years. It also means TAURUS is void of any VENUS-retrograde station for about 147 years.

*The planetatium picture constellations must represent one of those VENUS-retrograde TAURUS years. *Before 1582 the dates are julian dates, marked with j.

*SATURN*
Saturn in Aquarius, I marked those years, even when it just entered or left Aquarius. Field filled in green.

*FULL MOON*
The day shown was at Full moon. Checking the venus-r / Saturn years for full moon at moongiant. It doesn’t show years BC, so ephimerides to check those years

Only 2 years match this combination: 610, 1168




610: Jupiter Saturn conjunction in AQUARIUS, Mars in TAURUS, Lunar node ARIES, Merkur does not fit either




1168: Jupiter in PISCES, Mars almost AQUARIUS, Lunar node ARIES, Merkur does not fit.



*WHAT IF : 579 = 1579 ? *

add i or 1 for 1579, it is the first year that the date on the Easter Tables in Ravenna was as GREGORIAN Sunday. Except for the last 3 ones, the previous ones are JULIAN Sundays. 1579 = dominical letter G year, a new start. 

28.3.1579




Saturn AQUARIUS fits, Mars in GEMINI and Jupiter in SCORPIO. Both are INVERTED in the zodiac signs..

Venus is in the exact OPPOSITE or INVERTED position, just rose as Morning star in PISCES. 28 days after becoming direct on March 1, having been retrograde for 40 days. Inferior conjunction. First visibility as morning star on March 19




*The Venus/Mercury position in 1403*

The year *1403, March 28 *has the exact position of Sun, Venus and Mercury. This matches the constellations of the painting. Saturn in Aquarius too. But for full moon a few days later on April 7, the position of Mercury no longer matches.

The LUNAR NODE is end of LEO, exactly INVERTED ! If I take this degree for the painting, the lunar node would have been around 12° AQUARIUS by the end of that year, 4° of difference to 1803 at 16°, so 4 x 70 = 280 years prior, around 1523.

Mars and Jupiter are both in CAPRICORN






I reached the limit of a post and could not post all. Will try again tomorrow for the rest


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 22, 2022)

I couldn’t post this yesterday, I had exceeded the postable limit.

So far until now, I summarize :

The painted constellation *never happened from -500 to 1905.*

I do not think it was a pure artistic and imaginary creation of the constellations. It served indoctri.. „educative purposes“ and probably secret communication of astronomical knowledge.

*Calculated for a special day? *

Not with NASA time tables but the contemporary (probably 16th century) knowledge of the cycles, as marked on the painting. Saturn 30 years. Jupiter 12 years, but Jupiter will progress by 1 whole zodiac sign after 7 revolutions x 12 years = 84 years. Did the calculators know and consider this ? 

*Composite from 2 different days ?

1403* for the *TRInity Sun, Venus, Merkur *with INVERTED lunar node & 
*1579 *for *the 3 outer planets* with INVERSION of 2 planets in their signs? 

To keep real astronomical cycles and knowledge SECRET in THEY esoteric circles and mislead others to keep them ignorant? Likely! Even very likely. The symbolism of presenting VENUS as TAURUS Evening star in 1403 to a hidden Mo(u)rning Star in 1579 in PISCES, I might look deeper into VENUS cycles and symbolism. 

If the painting shows *a composite from 1403/1579*, a creation of a first original as “ancient copy“ could have happened in the 1500s. As symbols mean much to THEY, what about 1579, the start of THEY new Gregorian system minus 40 years ? A days is like a year. Analog to the cycle of Venus becoming direct after 40 retrograde days and starting a new cycle as Morning star? In *PISCES! The symbol of Christians.* Made in 1539 ? The 16th century Humanists were really busy.

Reverse calculating from 579, adding once 12 years for Jupiter and once 30 for Saturn. Common multiple years: 819, 1059, 1299, *1539, 1779 * I  those COINCIDENCES.

1539 or 1779 ? Those 2 puzzle pieces, both seemingly match at first sight: *The Leiden Aratea was created either 1539 or merely 1779*.


Reading partially again as I uploaded images yesterday

… THEY show us twisted truth… the very last part I copied from the pdf:



> _This unusual diagram, then, is a Carolingian copy, at least once removed, of a _*sixth-century composite diagram *_of calendric symbols and planetary configurations corresponding to the specific date of AD. March 28, 579. (P17)_



Adding the usual missing i or 1 and it shows truth ? not ten days, but 10 centuries missing ?

The Leiden Aratea …* a sixteenth century composite ? … 1539 ?*
--------------------------------------

@PantaOz

I will watch the videos you proposed, I have a fast growing list of what to read and look into, I don’t know if I live long enough to make it til the end of the list  And I got now interested to search for my anchestors in the Churchbooks. Curious to know if I can trace back til 1601 ?


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 22, 2022)

PuzzleBear said:


> @PantaOz
> 
> I will watch the videos you proposed, I have a fast growing list of what to read and look into, I don’t know if I live long enough to make it til the end of the list  And I got now interested to search for my anchestors in the Churchbooks. Curious to know if I can trace back til 1601 ?


If they were born north of Danube, there is a slight chance...


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 24, 2022)

I was searching for info about the _evolution_ of_ writing, letters, Koine_ letters, not specifically Roman figurative Koine on Murals of the Synagoge at Dura, Europos (Syria). But it popped up.

From Eric M. Moormann, The Murals of the Synagogue at Dura Europos as an Expression of Roman Koine I attach the pdf



> *Abstract*_: The figurative decorations of the synagogue in Dura Europos have aroused questions about their significance and reading strategy. They have been seen as expressions of *different Jewish currents in Late Antiquity*. In many contributions, detailed analyses are provided, which may be correct as such but tend to leave out the greater context, such as the interplay with the architecture, the connection with the cultural koine of the world outside Dura, and the international Jewish community. The question of what the murals represent often overshadows the question of how adequate affects were achieved. In this paper it is argued that an integrated view, that is, a connection of the scenes with the Greco-Roman world of images, does greater justice to the paintings and solves the problem of their isolation as a unique case of religious decoration. Without reflecting a purely theological programme, the decorations match perfectly the room’s shape and function, demarcating religious space, and thus enhance the prestige of the Jewish community at large. They constitute sacred decor, but at the same time make the synagogue a place of memory, connecting with Roman traditions in public and private decoration that display decorative narratives._



I was curious to see the images of the mural decorations and surprised the photos shown were b/w from 1932, the time of discovery of „_one of the ‘shocking’ aspects of the Dura Europos synagogue, *which displayed a wide array of biblical scenes, further enriched by ‘pagan’ motifs on the dado and on the tiles of the ceiling*.“

discovery in 1932 by Count Robert du Mesnil du Buisson_

These are the Roman figurative Koine paintings from the pdf. I attach colored ones I found online at the end of this post.

















This „Synagoge“ was a TEMPel, or Tabernakel, a time teller place. It had absolutely nothing to do with religious worship, that was INVENTED later to HIDE what it really was about… keep records of heavenly movements and telling people time. That was important secret/sacred knowledge.

This is the time the books of the Old Testament deal with, according to the „biblical scenes“



> *Over the course of the 20th century, however, many more figurative monuments *_(especially mosaics) that contradict the Second Commandment have come to light in synagogues. *For this reason, scholars have been eager to find solutions*, either by observing that the worshippers did not respect the Second Commandment so severely in daily life, or by assuming that the mixing of Jews with Romans and Greeks created a new practice. Clearly among the Jews a practice of making images existed in the 2nd and 3rd centuries A.D.6 *that continued in later times*, including the production of figurative mosaics in synagogues. P1+2_



The „biblical scenes“ are ancient star gazer myths or memories around the location of star constellations in the heaven and cycles of sun, moon, inner & outer planets. Sacred = secret knowledge depicted with personification of stars, places in the heaven as houses, cities, Palaces called by names like Jerusalem for Summer Solstice, Zion or Babylon for Winter solstice, accompanied with stories of astronomical memory that served observations of sun, moon, planets, the heliacal rising of star constellations that tell us time. There are no wars depicted, the „slaying or defeating“ means those stars disappeared from view, were no longer observable. They went to the Underworld and were reborn.

There were many places with the same mission: to keep track of movements above, and often positioned at the same latitude. Some time ago, in relation with the GOAT of Mendes, I looked for cities named Mendes, Mendocino and similar and found several located at 18° N and S. I knew this was to observe the position of the Out of Bonds moons, that moves between 18° and 28° within 19 years. Now I can connect the GOAT (Pentagram), as well as the ROSE to Venus cycles.

THEY will not allow scolars to publish anything but mythologies. THEY whole POWER „cardhouse“ would crumble, a foundatioun built upon deception and lies.

The *Jews with Romans and Greeks created* a new practice.  The 3 DEAD languages once united in creating. The practice of making images continued after the imaginary period called Middle Ages aka the Dark Ages, that have never seen the light.



> _The synagogue was *built in the back part of a private house. *There exists a great discrepancy between the exterior of the hall and its interior (Fig. 2): *the outside does not give any clue *as to the function, content and importance of the space, a feature found in other Durene shrines as well p4_



In the back part of a PRIVATE house, not a PUBLIC space. No religious services, but SECRET Investigation Service. Maybe I.nternational S.ecret I.nvestigation S.ervices aka ISIS 



> _The room measures 13.65 × 7.68 m and was approximately 7 m high, with two entrances on the east side. The central doorway is positioned almost in front of the main feature, the Torah shrine located in the centre of the west wall; this door served as the entrance for the male members of the community (Fig. 3). The second door, positioned just to the south, provided access to the women._



Many ancient „Churches“ had special dimensions to RESONATE with certain frequencies (wavelenghts). But maybe for this the windows had to be open without colored glass, to let the wind enter. Have to re-search about that.



> *Windows were constructed in the upper parts of the long east and west walls,*_ and moveable candelabra probably provided additional light. Low concrete benches were installed along all four walls, accommodating approximately 60 to 65 worshippers. If there was space for standing or additional benches located in the centre of the room, even more people could have attended the services_






They did not need additional light, there were no religious services but astronomical observations. The* 3 windows* on West and East wall (those on East are not depicted in the pdf) prove that they observed the Equinoxes and Solstices, maybe there were holes in the ceiling too for OOB-moons?  Middle = Equinoxes, left (South) is Winter Solstice) and right (North) is Summer Solstice.

The sun would illuminate at those times the Tabernakel at sunrise and sunset and time tellers, TEMPlars knew the day of equinox or solstice had arrived. This was sacred/SECRET knowledge.



> _The paintings follow a fashion of interior decoration practiced all over the Empire, which does not reflect at all the ‘limited repertoire of the local artists. Mock veneer was a widespread type of wall painting in Greek and Roman sanctuaries that enhanced the interior’s prestige by creating an elevated atmosphere. The ceiling of this first phase also drew reference from architectural concepts: it was *covered in square blue coffers ornamented with yellow circles, surrounded by a red grid*._



The sky, the sun and *the grid for* the position. Maybe they had similar to the 58-hole-system in Stone Circles something to mark the position of sun, moon and lunar node. „Benches“ might have served that purpose.



> _The registers do not reach an identical height on each wall, so they must have been planned separately. *58 narrative scenes fill 28 panels *(Fig. 5). The articulation of the figurative scenes resembles that of a comic strip (without speech bubbles),_



An astronomic strip for memory. 28 phases of the moon. 58 stations for the movement of the Lunar Node DRACO, moving 3 holes per year. To predict Eclipses.



> _Although the decoration of the ceiling is barely visible because of the hall’s height, much attention was paid to it. The 234 tiles that have been preserved represent around half of those required to cover the entire ceiling (Fig. 13)47. In addition to 23 images of female heads, which are typically seen as personifications of nature*, there are 40 zodiac signs, 39 animals, 119 vegetal elements, two apotropaic eyes and three inscriptions surrounded by wreaths*. The motifs lack biblical connotations and some simultaneously occur in non-Jewish Durene contexts (P 11)_






234 or 235 tiles for the half ? 235, number of lunations in the Metonic cycle.

Wow ! They had 40 zodiac signs ? *The Lost 28 Zodiac Signs ? *

But I think the author did not make a difference between star constellations and zodiac signs, which are also star constellations located around the Ecliptic

Apotropaic eye:








> _Some 60 % of the original murals have been preserved: the west wall is complete, *the north and south walls (Figs. 4–10) are cut diagonally* and the east wall (Figs. 11–12) retains only dado and part of the lower register. All walls originally displayed four horizontal friezes up to around 4.6 m, crowned by a white surface reaching the total estimated height of 7 m._



Cut diagonally … bizarre.



> _The existing arrangement was created c. A.D. 244–245, when an earlier assembly space was replaced. *Parts of the older synagogue were found under the walls of the new room. *The older building contained two areas for religious activities: a smaller room associated mostly with women, and a larger one located more or less under the later hall. Its decoration, reconstructed on the basis of some remains in situ, consisted of a yellowish dado adorned with diagonal hatches in green and red, imitating giallo antico. Parallels of this ‘incrustation style’ have come to light within various complexes in Dura, which confirms Carl Kraeling’s conclusion that the murals found here were ‘entirely conventional and traditional_



Built upon older remains. Destroyed, reconstructed, destroyed, discovered in 1932.

So far for now, I post this before I reach a postable limit. It’s the time the sacred/secret books of the Old Testament deal with, before the birth of JC, the Julian Calendar or New Testament.

There is more for sure, because I have not yet finished reading it. Also more dot connecting possible with what is depicted and astronomical relations made by Milton Woolley. But that might be for some later time, I add that to my list.

Here are some color pics from Dura Europos (Syria)




source pic
 



source pic




source pic




source pic​Here is another site with a lot of (color )  images, examining the textiles from Dura Europos. Roman Togas.


----------



## Safranek (Sep 25, 2022)

PuzzleBear said:


> In the back part of a PRIVATE house, not a PUBLIC space. No religious services, but SECRET Investigation Service. Maybe I.nternational S.ecret I.nvestigation S.ervices aka ISIS



I was not the least bit surprised when reading this:
_Looting by ISIS_​_Looting of Dura-Europos, 2011–2015, satellite images by DigitalGlobe.[97]_​​_Between 2011 and 2014, during the Syrian Civil War, Dura-Europos was looted and mostly destroyed by the Islamic State.[98][99] In 2015, according to satellite imagery, more than 70% of Dura-Europos was destroyed by looters;[100] and National Geographic reported further plundering of the site on a massive scale by the Islamic State in order to fund their hold on the region.[101]_​
Dura-Europos - Wikipedia



PuzzleBear said:


> The sun would illuminate at those times the Tabernakel at sunrise and sunset and time tellers, TEMPlars knew the day of equinox or solstice had arrived. This was sacred/SECRET knowledge.


It's the kind of knowledge that could provide hard evidence regarding the falsification of history and chronology, which needs to be removed. The idea that the Iraq war was partially or wholly used to destroy these places has been brought up by many.


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 25, 2022)

After I posted a few color images of the Dura Synagoge mural paintings yesterday I watched what else had popped up as image and this zodiac sign of the CAPRICORN or Seagoat caught my attention





Source pictures​
This should be arabic or hebrew letters.

Then saw these two pics. Looks like „ancient Greek Koine“, but it must be a local koine adaptation for some letters. I am no linguistic specialist. Tried for a while to decode what’s written …





*Figure 1.*_ Mosaic carpet in the prayer hall, the synagogue at Apamea, Syria, 392 CE. Courtesy of the Center for Jewish Art, Hebrew University of Jerusalem._​
IERIOCAMA (square = O ?) URANIHA or IRANIHA

GUNEKIE?XAMENOC

EPOIHACE N? Or ?I P ????




*Figure 2.*_ Mosaic carpet in the prayer hall with a menorah, the synagogue at Apamea, Syria, 392 CE. Courtesy of the Center for Jewish Art, Hebrew University of Jerusalem._

EUHALIC Euhalis

CXOLACTIKO Celestial

CEPOINE??N SEPO, SEPT, SEVEN ????

PODACIM ???

Which I would translate „coelestial breath“ 7fold ? Podacim A name ?

maybe @PantaOz can read this and knows the provenance of the strange non-greek letters? I know you’re busy, this is not an emergency.


Then I started reading, the pics are not from Dura. The article deals with several „synagoges“. I attach the pdf of the article too.



> In_ 1934, in the city of Apamea, the Mission Archaeologique Belge revealed an ancient synagogue, built adjacent to the Cardo Maximus, the city’s main street. The synagogue’s prayer hall is built along a north–south axis, and the Jerusalem-oriented southern wall features a square niche for the Torah shrine. The mosaic carpets that adorned the prayer hall were uncovered in their entirety and they extend over an area of 120 sq. m. The mosaics consist of a central mosaic carpet with a north–south orientation, including two panels bounded by a decorative frame, and *eight smaller carpets* surrounding the central mosaic carpet from north and west.8 The mosaics incorporate 20 dedicatory inscriptions mentioning the names of 20 donors: 13 women and seven men.9 *Two inscriptions record the date of the mosaic carpet’s installation: 392 CE.*10 The mosaic features diverse geometric and decorative patterns, some of them manifest in a three-dimensional quality typical to contemporary Syrian mosaic art (Figure 1)_



*392 CE ! REALLY *? I mean …. that Dionysius Exiguus allegedly only calculated in 525 what year AD it was … and he only found out accidentally, how could they have known prior to this, it was 392 CE ??? … or what refers CE to ? Maybe … *1190* +392 = 1582

NOW. WHAT. A COINCIDENCE 

Where’s that Mosaic ? Oh, it’s Pic 1 .. so the date should be at the bottom right corner : 392






> _The synagogue at Bova Marina in southwestern Italy was *discovered accidentally* during the eighties of the previous century._



 … accidentally discovered. THEY make-believe. Such discoveries are planned in advance when sth has to be discovered to back up ancient HIStory. THEY know where the things are burried for THEY burried them, only a few generations ago. Pompeii is the same. How could it be possible to restore buildings (on paintings in Pompeii Unpublished) from a heap of stones, unless the author knew in 1818 how Pompeii looked 200 years prior or it’s pure fiction.



> _The excavators identified two phases in the synagogue: the firstfollowing *its construction in the 4th century, and the second in the wake of a renovation conducted during the 6th century* …. Follows a description of the interior … During the synagogue’s first phase, before the construction of the apse and bima, the menorah indicated the building’s southeastern orientation.15 During the early 6th century the building was renovated: the prayer hall was expanded towards the southeast and a bima was built in the new space. An *apse was added i*n the southeast wall. A new decorative mosaic panel, of inferior quality, was installed between the bima and the edge of the old mosaic carpet.16 The synagogue and the entire settlement were abandoned in the wake of outbreaks of violence at the turn of the 7th century. *Traces of fire found in the prayer hall attest the synagogue’s fate.*17_



The usual fate of Basilikas in the imaginary first centuries AD. *Conflagrations.*

This building, and probably all the other „Churches“ were *destroyed after 1582.* After the implementation of the new Gregorian Calendar. 1582 = 392

FIRE, Byzantine fire, rebranded as Greek fire. To wipe out memories from the „ ancient Roman“ times, so THEY could relocate to earlier periods, which never existed. These forgeries might all have happened in the 1700s and 1800s. What were the wars really about ? *RESISTANCE *against the Implementation of CORPUS IC and the new Gregorian calendar, those that refused were defeated ? Their centers of power, the Churches. Like the Napoleonic war, that might have happened from 1694 til 1703 and NOT later.

Even if THEY ghostwriters „reveal“ stratigraphic info, like mudlayers must be from 9th century. How would they know ? It could also merely be 300 years. *Pay attention to THEY names*, like HeinSOHN, MoorMANN, Katzenstein, Goodenough, …. THEY job is to mislead us. THEY are the  on stage in this programmed CIRCUS Show. And THEY are the ONLY ones to get to play a ROLE, release publications, … etc. There are always bits of truth to be found in their outlets, because TRUTH RESONATES with us. Trust your gut (god) ! We can feel manipulated energies.

Astronomical symbols, observational memory stories (aka biblical scenes) and ancient observatories are now sold as religious worship buildings and shall prooven the „jewish“ diaspora .. what a   !

*Note:* These points of views are my own, based upon MY puzzle pieces I put together over a long period of time. I try to not forget thought steps, so that others could find it useful in their own search for truth. I found usefull stuff here, that's why I share. I will NOT argue anyone else’s views or religious feelings, that is yours and everyone has the right to have it's own view.


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 25, 2022)

PuzzleBear said:


> View attachment 25481​


This is just a mosaic presentation of a prayer carpet with a dedication... I would probably understand this as "ιεριο σαμά ουρανη γυναίκη ευζαμένος εποιχών" that could mean something like "sacred Sama (*Sama* is girl's *name* of Arabic origin meaning "sky") celestial woman's well-wishing settler"- dedications are always like that, especially if we are not familiar with the personal names from the region... but there are other combinations, too.




And for the second one is the same situation with a different text. This time THERE IS A LETTER OR TWO MISSING , so I would try my best:  εύβαλης σχολαστικό σεποΐν σιν πο δασιμ...  or in English... dedicated to someone who was "arrogant meticulous to whom it is to be spent"...

If you can make sense of those... good luck...


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 25, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> This is just a mosaic presentation of a prayer carpet with a dedication... I would probably understand this as "ιεριο σαμά ουρανη γυναίκη ευζαμένος εποιχών" that could mean something like "sacred Sama (*Sama* is girl's *name* of Arabic origin meaning "sky") celestial woman's well-wishing settler"- dedications are always like that, especially if we are not familiar with the personal names from the region... but there are other combinations, too.
> 
> View attachment 25488
> And for the second one is the same situation with a different text. This time THERE IS A LETTER OR TWO MISSING , so I would try my best:  εύβαλης σχολαστικό σεποΐν σιν πο δασιμ...  or in English... dedicated to someone who was "arrogant meticulous to whom it is to be spent"...
> ...



even without text, I'm sure that's for VENUS cycles .. the octagonal pattern is associated with Venus, the 8 year cycle
that was not a prayer carpet, but secret knowledge encoded in a matheMAGICAL manner
nowadays it's a preyer carpet

Sama inverted amas, Hamas, isn't that a name for the sun ?

Are you sure that's "ancient Greek Koine" ?
It could be a mix of koine letters, I think it was more common back then to use several letters for the same, like we still use VI and 6 for 6 .. in a similar manner. Nothing was standardized and those that could write used letters quite à la "freestyle" sometimes

I saved a few ABC's over the last time, and I think in the first line the 3rd letter might be a H. Other letters just need to be INVERTED or mirrored to fit.
Euhalis Cxolastika, celestial breath would make sense.
This is an Etruscan ABC, I found on the net, no source




*EDIT to add:*

I did a search with* Euhalis* and found it means Eucharistae = Thanksgiving




Source pic​
Translation: As for the etymology of the word EUCHARISTA, it originates from the Greek word EUHALISIA, which in Latin is to give thanks: hence the Greek word EUHALISIA means thanksgiving in Latin, and addresses this and the reason for this appeal is because 1.the source of all graces is contained in Jesus Christ our Lord … – translated with

*Podasim*




Source pic​
Translation: Podasimos (greek mythology) One of the 50 sons of the King Aegyptos.

Aegyptos = name for sun in the South, in Winter. 50 suns, 50 days


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 25, 2022)

PuzzleBear said:


> even without text, I'm sure that's for VENUS cycles .. the octagonal pattern is associated with Venus, the 8 year cycle
> that was not a prayer carpet, but secret knowledge encoded in a matheMAGICAL manner
> nowadays it's a preyer carpet
> 
> ...


I wish I could be sure about anything... but that is impossible with innumerable interpretations.  I just tried to help and translate it the way I see it, and, as human, I can often be wrong. I have no theory I need to prove, so I just did it impartially , translating to something that makes sense (as much as possible). 

About Etruscan part, I can guarantee you, not an option.  Read from right to left makes no sense... it is a form of Greek language and it could have more options for translation... but you could be right for the numbers, especially this part...





and the last two letters... P and R.

I hope you can find something useful but be careful and don't get sucked in trying to "match" the findings to your needs. It's almost like Sudoku... it will crumble at the end if not done the "right" way.


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 26, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> I hope you can find something useful but be careful and don't get sucked in trying to "match" the findings to your needs. It's almost like Sudoku... it will crumble at the end if not done the "right" way.



yes, I found sth really useful and this is what an *INSTANT LOSS of INTEREST* looks like




Source pic​It's* no longer an original on the place it was once created.  *It can NOT be excluded that there were changes done, it can NOT even be prooved it was once in Apamea. Could all be THEY MAKE-BELIEVE.

*EDIT *to add .. yes, it's like a Puzzle


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 26, 2022)

PuzzleBear said:


> yes, I found sth really useful and this is what an *INSTANT LOSS of INTEREST* looks like
> 
> View attachment 25506
> Source pic​It's* no longer an original on the place it was once created.  *It can NOT be excluded that there were changes done, it can NOT even be prooved it was once in Apamea. Could all be THEY MAKE-BELIEVE.
> ...


It seems like everywhere is the same. I remember when I moved first time to Xian, ancient capital of China, I was so excited to climb the "original" city wall, until I noticed the bricks with inscriptions... Wei Wen 1974, Li Bo, 1976... they were SELLING bricks and people could write their names while they were rebuilding it !


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 26, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> It seems like everywhere is the same. I remember when I moved first time to Xian, ancient capital of China, I was so excited to climb the "original" city wall, until I noticed the bricks with inscriptions... Wei Wen 1974, Li Bo, 1976... they were SELLING bricks and people could write their names while they were rebuilding it !



   SELLING the bricks .. yes, that fits ! It’s all BUSINESS !

THEY SOLD once places in the heaven, sold “religious” reliquies, ancient coins, ancient whatever that suddenly emerged in the 1800s and 1900s .. and it’s been COINED or FORGED by THEY. Today one can even buy a place on the MOON, no ? 

THEY can SELL  as long as people BUY it.


----------



## PuzzleBear (Sep 27, 2022)

I leave the „synagoge artists“ from Apamea, this article is misleading as it‘s MAKE-BELIEVE that the mosaics are still in Apamea and original. But what to expect from sth if it serves to make-believe fiction ? I could find an indian 9 that looks alike, but no match for what shall be 3 in the date of 392 CE. But THEY promote that date, so it is important for THEY.

I return to Dura Europos, but with another look on SYN-AGOGES.

From the Moormann pdf:



> _Dura was a multi-cultural community of Roman citizens from all parts of the Empire, especially the east. Citizens lived together with people from other areas who probably had a good existence here22. Commercial and *military* activities prevailed p.3
> 
> The military character of various scenes may connect the Synagogue’s patrons with the military, a dominant force at Dura Europos p 15_



Some time ago I did a search about „ancient Greece“, also Sparta, wherever and whenever it existed or might just serve as blueprint for THEY Brave New World? There are many similarities between the lifestyle back then and the lifestyle of THEY.

Sparta, a *military oligarchy* was *special and unique *in many ways. Here is some text & links I copied from wiki back then. Connect the dots .

SYN means




Source pic​
AGOGE



> _Sparta - Wikipedia
> The Spartan education process known as the _*agoge *_was essential for full citizenship. However, usually the only boys eligible for the agoge were Spartiates, those who could trace their ancestry to the original inhabitants of the city.
> 
> Spartans who could not afford to pay the expenses of the agoge could lose their citizenship._
> ...



Spartans were „children of the state“, their life was directed and controlled since when they were *7 years* old. Education, fitness for later military that they had to join til age 30. The best were chosen for the SECRET SERVICE, they were SPIES for the state



> _Crypteia - Wikipedia
> 
> The *Crypteia*, also referred to as *Krypteia* or *Krupteia* (Greek: κρυπτεία krupteía from κρυπτός kruptós, "hidden, secret"), was an ancient Spartan state institution involving young Spartan men. It was an exclusive element of Sparta's state-sponsored child-rearing system in which participation afforded its members, known as kryptai (κρύπται, members of the Krypteia), the opportunity to test their skills further and to prove themselves worthy of the Spartan polity. As an organisation, the Crypteia's mandate and practices are still debated by historians._



They had to participate in daily dining messes. Called love-feast.



> _Syssitia - Wikipedia
> 
> The *syssitia* (Ancient Greek: συσσίτια syssítia, plural of συσσίτιον syssítion)[1] were, in ancient Greece, common meals for men and youths in social or religious groups, especially in Crete and Sparta, but also in Megara in the time of Theognis of Megara (sixth century BCE) and Corinth in the time of Periander (seventh century BCE).
> 
> ...



Some other PROMOTED lifestyle was Homosexuality and Pederasty.



> _Pederasty in ancient Greece - Wikipedia
> 
> Pederasty in ancient Greece was a socially acknowledged romantic relationship between an older male (the erastes) and a younger male (the eromenos) usually in his teens
> 
> ...



It might have served population control, but was especially for lover couples to fight together, which would motivate them to give their best to defend the life of their lover.

*Pederasty was the way some Emperors choose their followers.* The time of adoptive Emperors. Emperor Hadrian had named a star constellation after his lover Antinous , allegedly in 132 AD, or maybe 1190 +132 = 1322 ?  ... *322 ! * The star constellation Antinous below the EAGLE is related to the Abduction of Ganymede by Zeus (Symbol Eagle). "Greek" mythology or rather Cretan mythology. Serving to legitimate unnatural pleasures.

The Spartans were also UNIQUE in dealing with those populations they conqueered. While others usually killed all of the MALES and just kept FEMALES and CHILDREN to serve as their SLAVES, Spartans proceeded the following way :



> Sparta was an oligarchy. The state was ruled by two hereditary kings of the Agiad and Eurypontid families,[72] both supposedly descendants of Heracles and equal in authority, so that one could not act against the power and political enactments of his colleague
> …
> The helots were originally free Greeks from the areas of Messenia and Lakonia whom the Spartans had defeated in battle and subsequently enslaved.[81] In contrast to populations conquered by other Greek cities (e.g. the Athenian treatment of Melos), the male population was not exterminated and the women and children turned into chattel slaves. Instead, the helots were given a subordinate position in society more comparable to serfs in medieval Europe than chattel slaves in the rest of Greece.[_citation needed_] The Spartan helots were not only agricultural workers, but were also household servants, both male and female would be assigned domestic duties, such as wool-working.[82] However, the helots were not the private property of individual Spartan citizens, regardless of their household duties, *and were instead owned by the state through the kleros system.*
> …
> What made Sparta's relations with her slave population unique was that the helots, precisely because they enjoyed privileges such as family and property, retained their identity as a conquered people (the Messenians) and also had effective kinship groups that could be used to organize rebellion.





> Sparta - Wikipedia



Do you know the „Comitee of 300“ is also called „The Olympians“ ?

Ring a bell ?


----------



## PuzzleBear (Oct 1, 2022)

I wrote some time ago


> *Composite from 2 different days ?
> 
> 1403* for the *TRInity Sun, Venus, Merkur *with INVERTED lunar node &
> *1579 *for *the 3 outer planets* with INVERSION of 2 planets in their signs?
> ...



The positions of Sun, Venus and Mercury from *28 March 1403 *that match the Leiden Aratea planetarium *composite* : Venus becoming RETROGRADE as EVENING star in TAURUS 14°40 and becoming DIRECT as MORNING star on May 10, 1403 in ARIES 28°10. During the 40 retrograde days, Venus moves back around 15° or ½ zodiac sign.

A change of zodiac sign in 1403, signs that were fixed by my favourite „ancient Greek“ Ptolemy.

This is the same leg of the Pentagram, as for Venus Morningstar in PISCES becoming DIRECT on the date* 18 March 1579.* Within 10 days it moves only from 8°53 (almost 9°) to 10°25 PISCES, but then reaches its greatest brilliancy. It became retrograde February 5, 1579 at 25°3 Pisces.

It is leg A, according to this site. The pentagram moves backwards through the zodiac, regresses, which is moving CLOCKWISE. The pentagram used to be called PENTALPHA by Pythagoras.

*Leg A has entered LIBRA in 2010 *and will enter VIRGO on October22, 2106. Virgo is the OPPOSITE zodiac sign of PISCES.




By numbering the legs and zodiac signs, the Pentagram indicates a sequence of numbers that I name „*VENUS TIME*“. The veiled start of the new „gregorian“ calendar system in 1579 was with Venus time 1.12, 2.7, 3.2, 4.9, 5.5 . Similar to the Mayan calendar, that shall have started with 13.0.0.0.0.



*Bits of MatheMAGIC*

1403 and 1579 are PRIME numbers .. (2017 and 2027 are also PRIMEs, 2022 is in the middle of those 10 years in between)

Duration of 1 Venus cycle 584 days is about 19 months, 19 = PRIME

8 Earth years = 5 Venus CATS, circles around the sun 5=PRIME + FIBONACCI, 8 = FIBONACCI

Venus is as long visible as morning star, than as evening star. 243 days correspond to 9 months, the duration of a pregnancy

*2 conjunctions pro cycle with the sun*, the inner inferior in the middle of 40 days, while being RETROGRADE, the outer superior conjunction in the middle of around 60 days (not retrograde, but invisible due to ist proximity to the sun). During the conjunctions Venus travels at the same speed as the sun for about 7 days, before it speeds up.

Superior conjunctions in a zodiac sign are followed 4 years later by inferior conjunctions. This leaves an *octagonal pattern* in the zodiac





Source pdf Astronomical iconography of 5 icons, file attached​


> _P14 In the figure above, taking Venus’ movement over any Solar 8-year cycle we obtain only 8 different positions for the extreme points of the Venus cycle for any given group of 8 years, which always follow a repeating pattern. Thus a *Venus octagonal pattern* emerges since any pair of superior and inferior conjunctions alternate in the same part of the sky every 4 years such that, for example, the superior conjunction of 23 August 1987 was followed four years later in the same place by the inferior conjunction of 22 August 1991. Thus a calendar based on five Venus years of 584 days in relation to the corresponding 8 Earth years of 365 days interlock reveals itself as octagonal in relation to the whole sky, due to the almost exact 5:8 ratio._



*Symbols *for Venus








8 pointed star, octagon, number 8, Rose or Lotus, apostropic eye, owl, wings or winged statues. A winged lion could mean Venus in Leo, like as example Venus as morning star in LEO with sun in VIRGO.

The *horns of Venus*, the crescents. Venus shows phases like the moon. Under favourable conditions, it is possible to see the crescent form of Venus with the unaided eye.

Associated with water, *born from the ocean,* the sea of heaven.

Morning star is viewed as male, martial. Evening star as female. The change from Evening star to Morning star with the correspondant attributes.

*Numerology,  *where A = 1, B = 2, … Z = 26 = 2+6=8.

There are 9 PRIME numbers in our alphabet corresponding to the letters B2,C3,E5,G7,K11,M13,Q17,S19,W23.
There are 4 pairs of TWIN primes, C3&E5, E5&G7, K11&M13, Q17&S19

For the name Venus, the total sum is 22+5+14+21+19 =81, which root is 9. 9 is the number of perfection.

The author from Science of numerology lists vowels and consonants separately. Also attributes again letters to those numbers.

For Venus: Vowels 26/8, Consonants 55/10/1.
VENUS MORNING STAR: Total 229/13/4, Vowels 51/6, Consonants 178/16/7
VENUS EVENING STAR: Total 215/8, Vowels 46/10/1, Consonants 169/16/7
Only 3 letters change: MOR or ROM to EVE

*The 666 of the ABC* : F=6, O=15=6, X=24=6, FOX

*Names of Venus in different cultures:* Inanna, Ishtar, Mithra, Isis, Aphrodite, Esosphoros (Morningstar) , Hesperos (Eveningstar), Astarte, Vena, Veda, Lucifer, … there are more for sure

Indian mythology calls Venus The son of the sun Siva.

Related Star gazer *Myths*: The descent of Inanna to the Underworld, Ishtar and Gilgamesh (sun), …, there are more for sure, like indian myths about Vena, Veda, file attached

*VENUS-based calendars*
The Aztecs used a Venus calendar based on 260-day units. As did the Mayans and probably each star gazer „Service Organisation“.

From the pdf, Astronomical iconography of 5 icons


> _P15 Bork (ibid.) points out that the Aztecs, masters of all aspects of the Venus cycle and ist interrelationship with other planets, also used a Venus calendar based on 260-day units, but left out the ragged 9th intercalary Venus month - like the alternative Elamite system which was divided into 9 x 40, or 9 x (5 x 8) – 360 days - to tie in with the lunar year, where only 5 epagominal days would need to be inserted to reconcile Lunar and Solar years. Röck, referring to Bork’s description of the ‘Venusjahr’, posits an *Elamite Solar year of 10 months of varying length *devised to dovetail the Venus months with the Solar Year._



The times our year had 10 months, those must have been based upon that Elamite system. And it might have started with only 8+1, 9 months !



> _… the original 9 Elamite months (8 plus 1 intercalary) later had their length shortened to 29/30 days with two Babylonian months added to bring the year up to 11 shorter months – along with a 12th intercalary month - indicating *the Babylonian changeover at Elam to the Luni-Solar calendar, *thus subordinating the Venus cycle to it._





> _P15 But we know from the Venus Tablets of Ammisaduqa (in the British Museum) how the Babylonians then proceeded to study Venus behaviour minutely, integrating its cycle more scientifically into the calendar – to the extent that* Sun, Moon and Venus was the key planetary triad *shown on seals and boundary stones_



There is our original heavenly *TRINITY*. *Sun, Moon and Venus*. But …. Personification of planets according to „As above, so below“. „Father, Mother, Child“. Turned into „Father, Son and Holy Ghost“ by the „Church Fathers“, the inventors of worship and religions. *Taking the FEMALE away*. It couldn’t be more obvious! What a „Divine Comedy“ or CIRCUS show! The word Church derives from circ, cyrc, circular, meaning circle. Latin Circus. Circle as in Stone Circle to observe natural phenomena.

*Ptolemy, my favourite „ancient Greek“*
If he ever existed, not in Antiquity but Renaissance times, his JOB was to create confusion about the star constellations to mislead the ignorant peasants. He (THEY) might well have created new zodiac signs. Knowledge was limited to few, especially among the „Church Fathers“ or Kingpriests. By fixing the equinox point to 0° ARIES, as it should have been in 2nd century AD, thus THEY can now sell a non-existing precession of the fix stars. I do not buy this, imo it is NOT a coincidence that the sun is in ORIONs hand on summer solstice and SIRIUS showing up on 31.12 at midnight on zenit at GIZEH, the ancient center of power. It’s always been like that. The sun is in GEMINI on summer solstice, how many myths involving TWINS or brothers ?

I found here that the „Babylonians“ shall have used a star in PISCES (star Pisces Nu) as the start or *zero-point of their zodiac circle.*





From pdf Babylonian astronomy, attached file​
It looks like, that in the beginning were only *8 zodiac signs*, related to the extreme positions of Venus

Back to the first pdf, p 15




He calls the Tierkreis-Bilder(zodiac signs) seven: ARIES, TAURUS, CANCER, LEO, SCORPIO, CAPRICORN, PISCES

Seven,* Capricorn, the goat-fish is 2*, so 8. *Goatfish, the beginning and the end. *Or the end of the old year and the beginning of the new year, back than, as today in Capŕicorn. Like musical octaves ! *OCTAVES = 8*

Note that there was no VIRGO, no AQUARIUS, no GEMINI. *No HUMANS, only animals!* 
LIBRA … put in the heaven the same time JUStinian Codex was implemented ? By THEY JUS. Jus.tice. Same for the other signs. You know … „as above so below“ .. as THEY say.

I leave Venus for now, found this pic of an ancient boundary stone in the 5icons pdf, it looks very challenging … a solar eclipse in Scorpio …. A „babylonian“ puzzle


----------



## PuzzleBear (Oct 10, 2022)

Fulcanelli - Le mystère des Cathédrales, The mystERI(S) of Cathedrales
An Yntroductyon ynto Art gothique - Gothic art or Argotic Symbolism & Alchemy

Which was most interesting (and which most probably served as inspirational source for some parts of PRINCIPIA DISCORDIA)

But hereafter limited to which is most interesting about what Cathedrals were used for according to Fulcanelli ….. and bits about art gothique and ISIS (goddess)

Next to places for religious services they served as gathering place for POLITICAL meetings, ECONOMIC and FINANCIAL discussions & decisions, Market Hall, place for advices from priests and JUS. aka Lawyers, annual meetings of (member) guilds, …. Which might had to pay to assure the protection of their Saints.

_Book P.37 If people go to the building to take part in religious services, if they enter it following a funeral corthège or the joyful procession of a high festival, they also throng there in many other circumstances. _

*Political meetings *_are held there under the aegis of the bishop; the *price of grain and livestock is discussed *there; the drapers* fix the price* of their cloth there; people hurry there to *seek comfort,* to ask for *advice*, to beg for pardon. There is scarcely a guild which does not use the cathedral for the passing-out ceremony of its new journeyman, scarcely a guild which does not meet there once a year under the *protection* of its patron saint._

Ceremonies are described by Fulcanelli as comedy and gaudi, pagan rites, gotic THEATER  

The feast of the Fools … or the Wise

_P.37 During the great medieval period it was the scene of other ceremonies, very popular with the masses. There was *the Feast of Fools--or of the Wise-* processional hermetic fair, which used to set out from the church with its pope, its dignitaries, its enthusiasts and its crowds, the common people of the Middle Ages, noisy, frolicsome, jocular, bursting with vitality, enthusiasm and spirit, and spread through the town. . . . *What a comedy it all was, with an ignorant clergy *thus *subjected to the authority of the disguised Science *and crushed under the weight of undeniable superiority. Ah! the Feast of Fools, with its triumphal chariot of Bacchus, drawn by a male and a female centuar, naked as the god himself, and accompanied by the great Pan; an obscene carnival taking possession of a sacred building; nymphs and naiads emerging from the bath, gods of Olympus minus their clouds and minus their clothes; Juno, Diana, Venus and Latona converging on a cathedral to hear Mass. And *what a Mass*! It was composed by the initiate Pierre de Corbeil, Archbishop of Sens, and *modelled on a pagan rite*. Here a congregation of the year 1220 uttered the bacchanal cry of joy: Evoe! Evoe!-and scholars in ecstasy replied : Haec est clara dies clararum clara dierum! Haec est festa dies festarum festa dierum!"_

That must have been fun back then, it reminds me though of fotos I saw on social media from LGBTQ(P?) festivals aka Pride Parades … a revival of pagan rites ? Considering that „ancient Roman times“ are not that ancient … this could well have been the period known as „Roman Decadence“

Then there was the Feast of the Donkey

_P. 38 There was also the Feast of the Donkey, *almost as gaudy as the one just mentioned*, with the triumphal entry under the sacred archway of Master Aliboron, whose hoof (sabot) once trod the streets of Jerusalem. Thus our glorious Christ-bearer was celebrated in a special service, which praised him, in words recalling the epistle, as this asinine power, which was worth to the Church the gold of Arabia, the incense and the myrrh of the land of Saba. The priest, being unable to understand this *grotesque parody,* had to accept it in silence, his head bent under the ridicule poured out by these mystifiers of the *land of Saba or Caba, that is the cabalists themselves*. Confirmation of these curious celebrations is to be found graven by the chisels of the master image-makers of the time_

The *land of Saba … Caba, the Cabalists* and ignorant priests … hmmm 

_Finally there were some *bizarre events *in which a hermetic meaning, often a very precise one, was discernible. These were held every year, with the Gothic church as their *theatre*. Examples include the Flagellation of the Alleluia, in which the choirboys energetically whipped their humming-tops (sabots)" down the aisles of the cathedral of Langres; the Procession of the Shrovetide Carnival; the Devilry of Chaumont; the procession and banquets of the Infanterie dijonnaise? The latter was the last echo of the Feast of Fools, with its Mad Mother, its bawdy diplomas, its banner on which two brothers, head to foot, delighted in uncovering their buttocks. Until *1538, when the custom died ou*t, a *strange Ball Game *was played inside Saint-Etienne, the cathedral of Auxerre._

Buttocks and Ball games … those „ancient greek customs“ ? Oh that custom died out in 1538. Or maybe just went from overt to covert rites ? But first throw fairy dust ?




Source Protocols of Sion​
What else served Cathedrals for?

_Book P.39 The cathedral was the hospitable refuge of all unfortunates. The *sick*, who came to Notre-Dame in Paris to pray to God for relief from their sufferings, used to stay on till they were* cured*. They were allotted a chapel lit by six lamps near the second door and there they spent the night. There the *doctors would give their consultations round the holy-water stoup *at the very entrance to the basilica. It was there too that the *Faculty of Medicine, *which left the University in the thirteenth century to continue independently, gave lectures. This continued to be the custom *until 1454,* when its last meeting took place, presided over by Jacques Desparts. _

Hospital, where the sick were treated. I can just guess that the allotted chapel had special dimensions and resonated with natural healing frequencies that would balance the body.

Medical Faculty, Academy, University or School … the center place of life.

_The cathedral is the inviolable sanctuary of the hunted and the burial place of the illustrious dead. It is *the city within a city*, the intellectual and moral centre, t*he heart of public activity, the apotheosis of thought, knowledge and art*. 

This host of bristling monsters, of grotesques and comic figures, of masks, of menacing gargoyles, dragons, vampires and tarasques, all these were the secular guardians of an ancestral patrimony. _

Meeting place of Alchemists on the day of Saturn

_Book p. 40 The alchemists of the fourteenth century used to meet there* once a week on the day of Saturn,* either at the main porch, at the Portal of St. Marcel or else at the little PorteRouge, all decorated with *salamanders*. Denys Zachaire tells us that this custom was followed *until the year 1539 'on sundays and feast days'*. Noel du Fail says that 'the great place for those academy meetings was Notre-Dame of Paris._

Saturnday or Sunday ? But it stopped 1539. There must have been a major break around that time.

_There, amid a dazzling array of painted and gildeda arches, of stringcourses and copings, of tympana with multi-coloured figures, each philosopher would show the result of his labours and work out the next sequence of his researches. 

It was there that they assessed probabilities and discussed possibilities and studied on the spot the allegory of the Great Book_

*Art gothique – gothic art - argotic*

_P. 42 For me, gothic art (art gothique) is simply a corruption of the word *argotique (cant)*, which sounds exactly the same. This is in conformity with the phonetic law, which governs the traditional cabala in every language and does not pay any attention to spelling. The cathedral is a work of art goth (gothic art) or of *argot, i.e. cant or slang*. Moreover, dictionaries define argot as 'a language peculiar to all individuals who wish to communicate their thoughts without being understood by outsiders'. Thus it certainly is a spoken cabala. The argotiers, those who use this language, are the hermetic descendants of the argonauts, who manned the ship Argo. They spoke the langue argotique-our *langue verte ('green language' or slang*)---while they were sailing towards the felicitious shores of Colchos to win the famous Golden Fleece. People still say about a very intelligent, but rather sly, man: 'he knows everything, he understands cant.' All the Initiates expressed themselves in cant; the vagrants of the Court of Miracles-headed by the poet Villon-as well as the Freemasons of the Middle Ages, 'members of the lodge of God', who built the argotique masterpieces, which we still admire today. Those constructional sailors (nautes) also knew the route to the Garden of the Hesperides. . . ._

*Argonautes and their ship Argos Navi*, once the largest star constellation in the South.

Hesperides, *Venus* as Evening star in the West. The golden apples of the Hesperides. KALLISTI !!!!!

Cabala, not to be confused with Kabbalah

_P44 Finally I would add that argot (cant) is one of the forms derived from the *Language of the Birds, *parent and doyen of all other languages-the one spoken by philosophers and diplomats. It was knowledge of this language which Jesus revealed to his Apostles, by sending them his spirit, the Holy Ghost. This is the language which teaches the mystery of things and unveils the most hidden truths. 

The ancient Incas called it the *Court Language*, because it was used by diplomats. To them it was the key to the double science, sacred and profane. In the Middle Ages it was called the *Gay Science *and the Gay Knowledge, the Language of the Gods, the Dive-Bouteille_

The Language of the Birds … I guess Fulcanelli did not think of Latin, although Latin could be seen as “Court language“, as this was the language everything was written … in books dedicated to the court of the King-priest. And to consceal knowledge from the subjects. Imo, it refers to how birds are represented in art gothique because birds (race, number, flying or not, flying up or down) tell about the alchemical process and kind of material to use.

Never heard of Gay Sciene, it means „Joyous Science“, a name coined by THEY puppet F. Nietzsche in the 1880s … medieval times ?





Source Protocols of Sion​
Phonetic cabala & Kabbalah, their meanings as described

_P17 However, if Le Mystère des Cathédrales needed any justification, it would be enough to point out that this book has restored to light the phonetic cabala, whose principles and application had been completely lost. After this detailed and precise elucidation and after the brief treatment of it, which I gave in connection with the centaur, the man-horse of Plessis-Bourré, in Deux Logis Alchimiques, this mother tongue need never be confused with the Jewish Kabbala. Though never spoken, the phonetic cabala, this forceful idiom, is easily understood and it is -at least according to Cyrano de Bergerac-*the instinct or voice of Nature*. By contrast, the Jewish Kabbala is full of transpositions, inversions, substitutions and calculations, as arbitrary as they are abstruse. This is why it is important to distinguish between the two words cabala and kabbala, in order to use them knowledgeably. Cabala derives from greek caballus or from the Latin caballus, a horse; kabbala is from the Hebrew Kabbalah, which means tradition._

Phonetics, phoenician, venitian

*ISIS*

_P57 Formerly the subterranean chambers of the temples served as abodes for the statues of Isis, which, *at the time of the introduction of Christianity into Gaul,* *became those black Virgins,* which the people in our day surround with a quite special veneration. Their symbolism is, moreover, identical; both the one and the other bear the same famous inscription on their base : Virgini pariturae; to the Virgin about to give birth.

P58 Isis before conception is, says Bigarre, in *astronomical theogany,* that attribute of the Virgin, which several monuments considerably prior to Christianity describe under the name of *Virgo paritura, *that is to say the *earth before its fecundation *and which the rays of the sun are soon going to bring to life. She is also the mother of the gods, as is attested by a stone at Die: *Matri deum, magnae ideae'.*

P. 60 As for the statuettes of Isis-I am speaking of those which escaped being Christianized-these are even rarer than the black Virgins.

P61 I have already mentioned that a stone at Die, representing Isis, referred to her as the *mother of the Gods. *The same epithet was applied to Rhea or Cybele. The two goddesses are thus shown as being nearly related and I would tend to consider them merely as different expressions of one and the same principle. M. Charles Vincens confirms this opinion in the description he gives of a bas-relief featuring Cybele, seen for centuries on the outside of the parochial church of Pennes (Bouches-du-Rhone), with its inscription: *Matri Deum. *'*This curious piece,*' he tells us, *'disappeared only around 1610*, but it is engraved in Grosson's *Recueil *(p. _*2O).'*

_It is a curious hermetic analogy that Cybele was worshipped at Pessinonte in Phrygia in the form of a *black stone, *which was said to have *fallen *from heaven. Phidias represents the goddess seated on a throne between *two lions, *having on her head a mural crown, P-62 from which hangs a *veil. *Sometimes she is represented holding a *key *and seeming *to draw back her veil. *Isis, Ceres and Cybele are three heads under the same veil._

ISIS - International Stargazer Investigation Services ! Original task, before it turned into religious worship.
Introduction of Christianity in the 1600s ?

Isis, Ceres, Cybele, *different names for the same* … worshipped in form of a black stone.

Edited to add a link ... I knew sth was missing


----------



## PuzzleBear (Oct 11, 2022)

Fulcanelli, The MystERIS of Cathedrales Part II

Paris, Notre Dame, about modifications, vandalism and destruction on order

_P.63 In the middle of this space stood a tall, narrow stone statue, holding a book in one hand and a snake in the other. This *statue was part of a monumental fountain,* on which was written this couplet : Qui sitis, huc tendas : desunt si forte liquores, Pergredere, aeternas diva paravit aquas. 
You, who are thirsty, come hithec if, by chance the fountain fails The goddess has, by degrees, prepared the everlasting waters. 
The people used to call it sometimes Monsieur *Legris (Mr. Grey*), sometimes the Dealer in Grey, the Great Fasting Man or the Fasting Man of Notre Dame.

P64 'This stone was *removed in 1748, *when the square of the Paris-de-Notre-Dame was enlarged.' 

At about the same time, the chapter of Notre Dame received *the order to suppress the statue of St. Christopher. *This collossus, painted in grey, stood back to the first pillar on the right, as you enter the nave. It had *been erected in 1413 *by Antoine des Essarts, Chamberlain to King Charles VI. Its removal was suggested in 1772, but Christopher de Beaumont, Archbishop of Paris at that time, opposed this formally. It was only at his death in *1781* that it was dragged away and broken up_

The order to destroy, *removing *alchemical and astronomical *knowledge, cast in stone.*

_P.64 Behind such acts there must obviously have been powerful motives. Although they do not appear to me to be justified, we can, however, find their cause in the symbolical expression drawn from the legend condensed doubtless all too clearly-by the image. St. Christopher, whose primitive name Offerus, is revealed to us by Jacques de Voragine, signifies to the masses : he, who carries Christ (from_ _the Greek Χριστόφορος but the phonetic cabala discloses another meaning, which is adequate and in conformity with the hermetic doctrine. Christopher stands for Chrysopher: he, who carries gold (Greek Χρυσοφόρος). From this one can better understand the extreme importance of the symbol of St. Christopher. It *is the hieroglyph of the solar sulphur (Jesus), of the nascent gold, raised on the mercurial waters *and then carried, by the proper energy of this Mercury, to the degree of power possessed by the Elixir. According to Aristotle, the emblematic colour of Mercury is grey or violet, which explains sufficiently why the statutes of St. Christopher were given a coating of that colour. A certain number of old engravings of the collossus, kept at the Cabinet des Estampes in the Bibliothèque Nationale, are executed in simple outline in bistre. The oldest dates from 1418._

I found this old picture of the interior of Notre Dame in this post.





@Mabzynn points to the giant statue on the left writing “_Statue of what appears to be a giant with a human baby on his shoulders from 1670”_




This was the statue of St Christopher. The Myth follows at the end of this post.

What about the giant people on the right side ? Are those statues too ? No, I don’t think so.




Those people wear TOGAS. The others do not. So was wearing a TOGA reserved to special upper class members ? The CONTROLLERS, the senators, the teachers, alchemists … the ERISTOCRATY ?

So many people pointing at sth, even the one in the red TOGA next to the blue TOGAS at the right side points to sth which is not pictured. A second red TOGA wearer at the second column pointing to one of the drawings on the wall. Also the one that draw this pic must have been a TOGA wearer !

Btw, Fulcanelli mentions the giant statue was on the *right* side? „_This collossus, painted in grey, stood back to the first pillar on the right, as you enter the nave“ ._

Do we have to flip the pic or was Fulcanelli fed wrong info ?

_p.62 The majestic Notre Dame of Paris *was formerly raised up on a flight of eleven steps*. Separated only by a narrow space from the wooden houses, from the pointed, crow's step gables, it gained in boldness and elegance what it lost in bulk. Today, thanks to clearances, it appears all the more massive for being more isolated and because its porches, pillars and buttresses rest directly on the ground. A *gradual raising of the ground level* all around has meant that the cathedral steps have been swallowed up, one by one, until none remains._

THEY didn’t stop outside with raising the ground level. Looking at the suspended drawings (showing TOGA wearers) on the walls, they rest on top of the columns and cover the arches …
so THEY raised the floor inside too. And quite a bit !!! Possibly all of the destroyed art gothique is burried beneath the floor.




Also, from outside, it feels like there is quite a bit missing .. burried ! Doesn't it look more WHOLLY on the right side ?




Now follows the *Legend of St Christopher and bits about alchemy* for those interested.

_P.146 I have often had the good fortune to come across fine old illustrations of St. Christopher, but none has kept so close to the legend as this one. It, therefore, seems beyond doubt that the subject of this masterpiece and the text of Jacques de Voragine contain the same hermetic meaning and that, further, they have certain details not to be found elsewhere. From this fact, St. Christopher takes on the greatest significance with regard to the analogy between this giant, who carries Christ, and the gold-bearing matter Χρυσοφόρος, since both play the same part in the Work. Since it is my intention to help the sincere and genuine student, I will shortly explain the esoteric meaning of this, which I kept back when speaking of the statues of St. Christopher and of the monolith standing in the Parvis Notre Dame in Paris. But, in order to make myself better understood, I shall first of all give the legendary story in the rendering by Amédée de Ponthieu of the version of Jacques de Voragine. I will deliberately underline the passages and names which have a direct bearing on the work itself, its conditions and materials, so that the reader may pause, reflect and profit by them._

I have put in bold the text which was written in cursive in the book.

_P.147 'Before he was a Christian, Christopher was called *Offerus*. He was a sort of giant, dull in spirit. When he reached the age of reason, *he began to travel*, saying that he *wished to serve the greatest king on earth. *He was sent to the court of a powerful king, who was delighted to have such a strong *servant*. One day the king, hearing a singer utter the name of the devil, made the sign of the cross in terror. "Why do you do that?" Christopher asked at once. "Because I am afraid of the devil," answered the king. "If you are afraid of him, then you are not as powerful as he. So I will serve the devil." 

And thereupon *Offerus* departed. 'After going a long way in search of this powerful monarch, he a large band of horsemen coming towards him, dressed in red. Their leader, who was black, said to him: "What are you looking for?" "I am looking for the devil in order to serve him." "I am the devil, follow me." So *Offerus* enrolled himself among the servants of Satan. One day, on a long ride, the infernal band saw a cross at the roadside; the devil ordered them to turn about. "Why do you do I that?" asked Oflerus, always eager to learn. "Because I am afraid of the image of Christ." "If you are afraid of the image of Christ, then you are less powerful than he; so I will *take service with Christ*." _

*Offerus passed alone before the cross*_ and went on his way. He met *a good hermit *and asked him where he could see Christ. "Everywhere," replied the hermit. "I do not understand," said *Offerus*; but if you are telling the truth, what services can a strong and alert fellow like me do for him?" "He is served by prayer, fasting and *watching*," replied the hermit. *Offerus* made a face. "Is there no other way of pleasing him?" he asked. The recluse understood whom he was dealing with and, taking him by the hand, led him to the bank of a raging *torrent, which came down from a high mountain *and told him: "The poor people who have crossed this *water* have been drowned; stay here and carry those, who ask, across to the other side on your strong shoulders. If you do that for the love of Christ, he will recognize you as *his* *servant*." "I will certainly do it for the love of Christ," replied *Offerus*. So he built himself a hut on the river bank and day and night he carried across those travellers, who asked. *One night,* overcome by tiredness, he was sleeping deeply when he was awakened by a knocking at the door and heard the 

p.148 voice of a *child*, who called him *three times* by name. He got up, took the child on his broad shoulders and stepped into the torrent. When he reached the middle, he suddenly saw the torrent become violent. The waves swelled and hurled themselves at his sinewy legs to knock him over. He resisted as best he could, but the child's weight was like a heavy burden. Then, for fear of dropping the little traveller, he uprooted a tree in order to lean on it; but the waves went on increasing and the child became heavier and heavier. *Offerus*, afraid of drowning him, raised his head towards him and said: "Child, why do you make yourself so heavy? I feel as though I were carrying the world." The child replied: "Not only are you carrying the world, but *him who made the world*. I am Christ, your God and your master. As a reward for your good service, I baptize you in the name of my Father and in my own name and in that of the Holy Ghost; frow now on, your name will be Christopher." From that day on, Christopher went up and down the world to *teach the word *of Christ.' _




_This narrative shows clearly enough how faithfully the artist has observed.and represented the legend down to the last details. But he has done even better than this. Under the inspiration of the hermetic scholar, who ordered the work from him, he has placed the giant with his feet in the water, clothing him in some light material, knotted on the shoulder and drawn in round the waist with a broad belt. It is this belt which gives St. Christopher his real esoteric character. What I am going to say about it here is not taught elsewhere. 

But, apart from the fact that for many people the science taught here remains none the less obscure, I think also that a book which teaches nothing is useless and vain. For this reason, I am going to endeavour to lay bare the symbol as far as I can, in order to show to investigators of the occult .the scientific fact hidden beneath the image. 

Offerus' belt is marked with *crisscross lines*, like those seen on the surface of the solvent when it has been prepared according to canon law. This is the sign, recognized by all the Philosophers as

P.149 marking exteriorly the intrinsic virtue, the perfection and the extreme purity of their mercurial substance. I have already said severalI times, and I will repeat again, that the whole work of the art consists in processing this mercury until it receives the abovementioned sign. 

And this sign has been called by the ancient authors the* Seal of Hermes, Seal of the Wise (Sel des Sages*, sel, salt, being put instead of Scel, seal, which confuses the mind of seekers), the *Mark* and the *Imprint of the Almighty, his Signature,* also *the Star of the Magi, the Pole Star*, etc. This geometric pattern remains and shows up more clearly when the gold to be dissolved is put into the mercury in order to restore it to its first state, that of *young or rejuvenated gold*, in other words to *infant gold.* That is why mercury- that faithful servant and* Seal of the earth*-is called the *Fountain of Youth.* The Philosophers are, therefore, speaking clearly when they teach that mercury, as soon as the solution has been carried out, *bears the child, the Son of the Sun, the Little King (Kinglet)*, like a real mother, since the gold is indeed *reborn in her womb*. 'The wind-which is winged and volatile mercury-carried it in her belly', says Hermes in the Emerald Tablet. Furthermore, we find the secret version of this positive truth in the *Epiphany* cake, which it is the custom for families to eat at Epiphany, the famous feast marking the *manifestation* of the Christ* Child* to the three Magi-Kings and to the gentiles. Tradition has it that the Magi were guided to the cradle by a *star*, which was for them the *annunciatory sign*, the *Good News* of his birth. Our *cake* is signed like the matter itself and contains inside it the little child, commonly called the *bather*. It is the child Jesus, carried by Offerus, the *servant* or the *traveller*; it is the *gold in its bath*, the *bather*; it is the *bean*, the *sabot*, the *cradle* or the *cross* of honour and it is also the *fish* 'which swims in our philosophic water', according to the very expression of the Cosmopolite.' *It should be noted that in the Byzantine basilicas Christ was sometimes represented, like the sirens, with a fish's tail. *He is shown in this way on the capital of a column in the Church of St. Brice at St. Brisson-sur-Loire (Loiret). The *fish* is the hieroglyph of the Philosophers' Stone in its first state, because the stone, like the fish, is born and lives in water._




Epiphany cake - Galette des Rois​*EDIT* to add this picture, a painting from ça 1525 .. have a look at the doors, compare .. they look definitely taller as they are today  Also giant statues in front, taller than the height of todays doors ! Comparable to the height of the St Christopher statue.




Source pic
Source Art of Notre DAme


----------



## PuzzleBear (Oct 15, 2022)

I found the *Cabalistic alphabet* according to Leonhard Thurneyssers (1531-1595) in his book _Melitsat kai hermeneia _(written in german & latin & bit mix of greek, Hebrew, arabic and many other letters). But first I found his book Magna Alchymia on archive.org Written in old german using old Fraktur script. Wherein he explains alchemical processes & works and also astronomical calculations. More at the end of this post.

The three cabalist alphabets, Cabalistarum Alphabeta.





Source Cabalistic abc​
Cabalist, Magi, Philosoph or Alchemist

More alphabets are presented in tables at the end of the book, in which what seems to be a lexicon with explanations in 18 languages.




Source pic







Lexicon​The book was printed in Berlin 1587, the preface was written the *30 February 1583*.  




At the end of several pages preface he listed languages which he classified as following







Source​
Transcript from Old Fraktur font as best as I am able and if possible the translation *left column:

Lateinisch (Latin) subdivised into*

Italienisch _(Italian)_
Hetruscisch _(Etruscan)_ - Hispangisch _(Hispan(g)ish)_
Francösisch _(Français)_ Curwelsch _(slang like Rotwelsch, argot)_

Tuscanisch _(Tuscan)_ – Sabinianisch _(sabinian)_
- Sardisch _(sardinian)_

Engadinisch (_Engadine)_

*Griechisch (Greek) subdivised into*

Athenisch _(Athenian)_
Ionisch _(Ionic)_ – Macedonisch _(makedonian)_
- Africanisch _(african)_ Thracisch _(Thracian)_
Dorisch _(Doric)_
Aeolisch _(Aeloic)_ - Carisch (?)
Barbarisch _(Barbaric)_ - Pelasgisch _(Pelasgic)_

*Roxolanisch – (Roxolanic) subdivised into*

Moscovitisch _(Moscovital?)_ – Reusisch _( Russian)_
- Tartarisch _(Tartarian)_
Longobardisch _(Longobard)_
Scythisch _(Scythian)_ - Ungerisch (_Ungarisch Hungary ?)_
. Wendisch (Sorbian) oder _ or_
.- Henetisch _(Henetic)_

*Wandalisch - subdivised into*

Polnisch _(Polish)_
Behamisch ? _Böhmisch ? Bohemian ?_
Schlavonisch _(Slavonic?)_

*Glagonisch - Glagonic subdivised into*

Illyrisch _(Illyrian)_ - Windisch (Slovene)
- Preussisch (Prussian)

Crabatisch ?

Bulgarisch _(Bulgarian)_ Mijsisch ?
Dalmatisch _(Dalmatien)_

*Gottisch (!!!) – Gothic subdivised into*

Denisch _(Danish)_ - Englisch _(English)_ Hybernisch _(Hybernic)_
- Britanisch _(Britanic)_ oder (or) Irledisch (_Irländisch Irish)_

Schwedisch _(Swedish)_

Norvegisch _(Norvegic)_ - Finlendisch _(Finnish)_
- Lapponisch _(Laponic)_

Transcript from Old Fraktur font as best as I am able and if possible the translation *right column:

Beruanisch (Peruvian)*_ *subdivised into*_

Messikanisch (Mexican)
Tarracososch (_Tarracosh ?)_

*Liuonisch Livonian subdivised into*

Curisch ?? _Kurdish ?_
Leppisch oder Lettisch vel? _Leckisch (Latvian)_

*Sarracenisch (Sarracenic) subdivised into*

Samartianisch _(Samartian)_
Gorgianisch _(Gorgian)_ vel? Jacobitisch _(Jacobite)_
Armenisch _(Armenian) _ -Cophtitarisch _(Coptic?)_
-Paphlagonisch (_Paphlagonia)_
Tseruianisch ??

*Syrisch (Syrian) subdivised into*

Assyrisch _(Assyrian)_ - Babylonisch (_Babylonian)_
- Eritritisch _(Eritrean)_

Persisch _(Persian)_
Medisch ??

*Phrygisch (Phrygian) subdivised into*

Parthisch _(Parthian_ . Asiathisch _(Asiatic)_
- Bethicisch ???

Pamphilisch ? Pampilic -- PAPAL Family
Cappadocisch Cappadocia
Pontisch _ Pontic_ _and nowadays associated with Greeks !!!_

*Chaldeisch (Chaldean*_) *subdivised into*_

Hebraeisch (Hebrew)
Abyssinisch _(Abyssinian)_
Indisch _(Indian)_
Lybisch _(Lybian)_

*Punisch (Punic*_) *subdivised into*_

Lithuanisch _(Lithuanian)_
Arabisch _(Arabic) _– Türkisch _(Turkish)_
- Mauritanisch _(Mauritanian)_
- Tartarisch _(Tartarian)_

Aegyptisch (Aegyptian) *Nort mannisch alt Aegyptisch (Nord manish Old Aegptian)*

Phoenicisch _(Phoenician)_ - Elamitisch _Elamite _
- Indisch _(Indian)_

*Teutsch (German) subdivised into*

Frenckisch _(Fränkisch- Frankish)_
Brabendisch _(Brabent – Belgium? dutch or flamish)_
Schwebisch _(Schwäbisch- swabian)_ Bleckinsch ???
Cortisch ??
Rothwelsch (slang)
Betler Latein ???


So, the *GOTHIC, GOTTIC is* a name for the *Scandinavian languages* ?

Oh and Thurneysser has yet another meaning for *AC : AUTHORITAS*





Source pic​
Here is a link to the 4 books from Leonhard Thurneysser on archive.org. Historia deals with plants

I wonder why Fulcanelli did not refer to Leonhart Thurneysser as alchemist? But among others to Basil Valentine probably a PSEUDONYM used by one or several german 16th century authors.

Thurneysser must have been well known in „alchemist circles“, he was the private medicus, doctor of the Brandenburg Kurfürst (Electoral Prince), travelled a lot and became rich with with works of alchemy (medicine) and astronomy, so that he could afford having his own letters cast for print, like greek, hebrew, arab, astronomical symbols, …., unless he didn’t really exist ? Although it is more likely Basil Valentine was a fictious author.

The books were written for students of alchemy, not common people. Astronomy was important to calculate the favorable times for works to be done and to know when the time was bad, like when eclipses happen. He provided daily motion tables from sun and moon up to their motion per 8 seconds (!!!) so they could calculate back and for future events. Same for planets in order to establish horoscopes.







One last screenshot from a word that caught my attention by clicking through the document





Source​
Translation :
Machaianan: *Est Seruator *_*(is a keeper),*_ Ist alt Syrisch (_is old syrian_)/ und ist lang (and is long) / oder vollkommen geschrieben (_or fully written)_ / Bedeutet ein Heilmacher (_means a healer)_ / ein Heilandt.(_a savior)_/ Wie in hernach folgenden Worten (_as in the following words)_/ welche i. Timoth. 2 stehen (_which are standing in Timoth. 2)_ / zuersehen (_to see) 

Follows a text in old Syrian, maybe Phoenician_

*A keeper of alchemical knowledge, spagyric art, medicine*

Today Mahayana is one of the 2 branches of Buddhism.

Here as in many old german books from before 1900 dealing with „antiquity“ (like coins, monuments…) often have words, sentences and sometimes whole paragraphs written in latin, greek, hebrew, french, english, ... without any translation, which shows that it was supposed the reader would possess that required knowledge, so those books could not have been written for the use by common people, but for „chosen ones“ who received thereby special teachings.

*EDIT to add:*

The book HISTORIA from Leonhardt Thurneysser was printed in 1578. On the first page is the PRIVILEGII from Roman Emperor Maximilian II.

In brief: The privilege is allowing the print of the book Herbarium after Thurneisser humbly asked for permission. So no one was allowed within 10 years to reprint or change texts or sell copies, if so, there was a penalty of 10 Marks in gold to pay, half to the Empire Treasury and half to Thurneisser. If there were reprinted books Thuneisser had to get them and bring them . Kind of terms of service.

Now, which is most interesting are the *dates !*




Source​
Translation: 
(Thurneisser) die nachgedruckten Püecher (_the reprinted books)_ / wo er die bekomen kan (_where he can get them)_/ zü seinen handen nemmen (_to his hands)_ / und bringen (_and bring)_ / und damit seines gefallens handeln solle und möge _(and should and may do what he pleases)_ / Das meinen wir ernstlich _(We mean that seriously)_ / doch sol veil gedachter Leonhardt Thurneisser bei verlust dises unsers Privilegij (_but should Leonhardt Thurneysser lose this privilege of ours)_ / schuldig und verpunden sein (_to be guilty and bound)_/ drey Exemplaria zühanden unserer Reichs HoffCanzley Taratori zü ubersenden (_to send 3 exemplaries for the attention of our Empire Court chancellery Taratori_) / Mit verkundts diß brieffs besiglet mit unserem Keiserlichen anhangenden Insigel (_With the promulgation of this letter sealed with our Imperial insignia attached_ )/ Geben in und ex unnd des Reichs Statt Regenspurg (*given in and ex and of the Empire City Regensburg)/* den zwelfften Iulij _the 12th July_/ Anno im Sechs und Sibenzigisten (*year in the seventy-sixth)/* unserer Reiche des Römischen im Vierzehnten *(our kingdoms of the Roman in the fourtheenth)* / des Hungerischen im Dreizehenden und des Behaimischen im Acht und Zwanzigsten-(*of Hungary in the thirtheenth and of Bohemia in the twenty-eight)  *Maximilian 

This letter was written in *1576* on July 12th, 3 months later on October 12th 1576 Maximilian II died.

Citys were Empires. That's obviously how Empires started.

The Regensburg Empire was created 76 years earlier (1500)

*The Roman Empire existed since 14 years (1562)*

The Hungarian Empire existed since 13 years (1563)

The Bohemian Empire existed since 28 years (1548)

Were the 3 other also EMPIRE CITIES ???  Each city an Empire with Emperor, no wonder THEY can produce neverending lists of Holy Roman Emperors !


----------



## PuzzleBear (Nov 17, 2022)

PuzzleBear said:


> the C or ç for 6 is indeed bizarre, and it's taken like V to continue numbering.
> Xç = 16, XçI= 17, XçII = 18 and XçIII = 19
> was the number ç = 6 later turned into C = 100 ?
> 
> ...



I could find the number 6 written as ç like on the Ravenna Easter Table in the Latin abbreviation Lexicon on page 435 (pdf attached in the first post of this thread)

It is supposed to be merovingian font from the 8th century  







*Edit to add:*

I searched "merovingian", "justinian" and "gregorian" on Google Ngram. Interesting results for when those words first appeared !


----------

